#ubuntu-discuss 2013-06-21
<chaotixx> hey...  is a fix coming soon for the online accounts bug??  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/account-plugins/+bug/1180297  is the bug i refer to...  i know it is facebooks fault, but is there ANYTHING we can do?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1180297 in Ubuntu UX "Opening facebook "Success" page in external browser" [High,Triaged]
#ubuntu-discuss 2014-06-20
<foo_> So I upgraded from precise to trusty today and all my external drives now mount at /media/username/drive_label instead of /media/drive_label. I was wondering what the rationale behind this change could be.
#ubuntu-discuss 2014-06-21
<Akiba_> hey guys
#ubuntu-discuss 2015-06-15
<daftykins> this stevendale person is just googling everyones question
<daftykins> it's useless
<EriC^^> lol, yeah
<ObrienDave> yea, i 'cheat' that way sometimes LOL
<daftykins> thing is a DO guide is about their VPSs :/
<EriC^^> yeah posting random links
<daftykins> blargh hate it when you just want to do a paste but they've broken their package setup
<EriC^^> http://engines.com/how-swap-a-b32-engine
<daftykins> i should learn your nc trickery :D
<daftykins> XD
<EriC^^> um, nevermind not that swap i guess
<EriC^^> daftykins: command | nc termbin.com 9999
<EriC^^> if that fails there's the obnoxious but helpful command | curl -F "sprunge=<-" sprunge.us
<daftykins> i vote we need an !ericpaste
<daftykins> :D
<EriC^^> lol
<EriC^^> :D
<daftykins> i'm gonna leave those two at it for a bit, they're a match made in heaven
<EriC^^> haha
<ObrienDave> awww, uio got scared off ;P
<daftykins> it was the blind leading the blind there
<daftykins> asshat googling things =|
<ObrienDave> so i figured LOL
<ObrienDave> stevendale is pretty active in #android
<ObrienDave> well, he was LOL
<daftykins> android, google... i'm seeing a connection
<daftykins> i'm adding 2 and 2 and making 5
<ObrienDave> lol
<ObrienDave> "new" math? ;P
<daftykins> :D
<daftykins> yep, because in British education it's more about understanding how you got there, not so much the result
<ObrienDave> sounds like US schools ;P
<ObrienDave> back in the early 70s, we weren't allowed to have calculators. now you have to have a graphing one LOL
<daftykins> hehe
<ObrienDave> and a tablet/notebook. sheesh, next an iWatch will be required ;P
<daftykins> over my dead body.
<ObrienDave> i'll be dead by then ;P
<Bashing-om> Hummmm .. Invent the next level of data storage, and only you know how it works, you might be kept alive for that duration . Huuummmmm .
<OerHeks> last year of exams without calculator, 1986 in NL
<ObrienDave> they've been working on 3d crystal storage for 30+ years. if they ever perfect that......
<OerHeks> heh, the universe is just an atom in my fingernail
<Bashing-om> OerHeks: Perhaps ^ ; Then maybe this universe is but one plane of many ? Theoryist are going nuts trying to figure all this out . In the beginning was the Big Bang when God said .
<ObrienDave> wow, one of my USB disks froze up. had to power down everything
<Bashing-om> ObrienDave: :( :( .. Does not sound like a case where petroleum jelly ( as a lubricant) will help ! .. Hope ya got backups !
<ObrienDave> LOL i have 3 USB drives all backed up and synced
<ObrienDave> danged WD USB controller
<daftykins> hmm nice racism there
<daftykins> (in #ubuntu )
<daftykins> i'd blame the other end ;)
<ObrienDave> you would ;P
<daftykins> hehe, i mean the USB controller of course
<daftykins> not the pinkware ;)
<ObrienDave> this was not a case of pebcak ;P
<ObrienDave> it's my story and i'm sticking to it ;P
<Bashing-om> Yeah, I thought I had a controler lay done on me the other day, turned out to be a loose/bad sata cable connection . One of these days I will get motivated to get the 'locking' sata cables . I will, I will ( some day)
<ObrienDave> it just locked up. i was running FSlint on it
<daftykins> i've got a bunch of those locking suckers
<daftykins> weirdly only on one end o0
<ObrienDave> somehow that does not make a lot of sense
<daftykins> :D
<daftykins> what's annoying is when you really need a right-angled SATA cable
<daftykins> i gotta commit to Monday happening, cya later all \o
<ObrienDave> o/
<Bashing-om> o/
<lotuspsychje> good morning guys
<ObrienDave> waves
<lotuspsychje> ObrienDave: hi mate
<EriC^^> morning lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: hello to you too :p
<lotuspsychje> http://linux.softpedia.com/blog/Teclast-X80H-100-Tablet-Dual-boots-Windows-8-1-and-Android-Runs-Ubuntu-484250.shtml
<lotuspsychje> another ubuntu device shows up
<EriC^^> O.o
<ObrienDave> cool
<lotuspsychje> slowly integrates all machines
<Bashing-om> YaHooo ; Making way for tomorrow .
<lotuspsychje> since ubuntu phone came out, everyone taking ubuntu more seriously
<lotuspsychje> morning Bashing-om and histo
<histo> hola
<Bashing-om> 'Tis it is .. ya just about in time to take up my slack .
<lotuspsychje> Bashing-om: lol
 * lotuspsychje nmap -PN -sV Bashing-om .....interstings ports: sl33p
<Bashing-om> I sleep better knowing all in in good hands . When I come back and take up a pair of reins, I know the job has been well done . :)
<lotuspsychje> Bashing-om: with this crew right here, you can sleep on your 2 ears
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: OK, ya going to make me read the instructions. port mapping not something I have had a lot to do with here lately .
<lotuspsychje> Bashing-om: yeah nmap is becomming like a vague dream
<lotuspsychje> !info nmap | Bashing-om but still alive
<ubot5> Bashing-om but still alive: nmap (source: nmap): The Network Mapper. In component main, is extra. Version 6.47-3 (vivid), package size 3668 kB, installed size 17433 kB
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<lordievader> Good afternoon.
<Gatis> hi
<Gatis> anyone know any good relax channel?
<lordievader> Hey Gatis, this channel?
<Gatis> any other
<Gatis> Why UN flag uses flat earth map?
<BluesKaj> hi Gatis you're there :-)
<lordievader> Any of the -offtopic channels?
<Gatis> oh i live offtopic channels
<MonkeyDust> Gatis  it's an artistic representation, i guess
<lotuspsychje> good evening to all
<lordievader> o/
<lotuspsychje> http://news.softpedia.com/news/Dell-Makes-the-Ubuntu-Powered-Inspiron-14-3000-Series-Even-Cheaper-484315.shtml
#ubuntu-discuss 2015-06-16
<OerHeks> :-D
<EriC^^> hey OerHeks
<OerHeks> EriC^, is it a bad moon today or something?
<cfhowlett> LOL.  must be.
<OerHeks> displayserver without displaymanager, i thought i heard them all..
<Bashing-om> gets no help from me !
<cfhowlett> why does this whole thread remind me of "the chewbacca defense" from South Park?
<OerHeks> When he makes his goal clear ..
<cfhowlett> OerHeks, "You're a patient man"  Omar.  The Wire.
<OerHeks>  i am getting to the point --no-install-recommends .. not sure that is a solution, as it makes no sense at all
<OerHeks> LoLz dwm worked..
<OerHeks> i notice for some days now, @ber19-3-78-220-252-108.fbx.proxad.net and now @ARennes-656-1-202-147.w2-11.abo.wanadoo.fr  join/parting endlessly..
<OerHeks> the guy that invented spaces in folder/filenames should get a nobelprice and get shot.
<Bashing-om> Enough fun for 1 session, Yall hold it together til .
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<OerHeks> heya BluesKaj :-D
<BluesKaj> Hi OerHeks
<daftykins> i have a lovely brand new Lenovo X1 Carbon to play with today :D
<daftykins> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/e83vhve5shdm93f/AADzIc9NZrlUiK-Oer-nBlkCa?dl=
<daftykins> EriC^^: any ideas if that user the other day managed to boot Windows media in the end? o0
<EriC^^> daftykins: yeah, it worked :D
<daftykins> \o/
<daftykins> i'm just using the Microsoft windows 8 media download tool to pull down an ISO
<EriC^^> \o/
<daftykins> used a CLI partitioning tool on Windows just now too to nuke a flash drive, then gonna just paste the ISO contents on
<daftykins> should be all set for reinstalling the above shiny Lenovo laptop :O
<EriC^^> cool
<EriC^^> :D
<daftykins> once clonezilla does its' thing to backup the factory install :)
<daftykins> <3 clonezilla
<lotuspsychje> good evening to all
<OerHeks> hi lotus
<lotuspsychje> OerHeks: hello mate, how are you?
<OerHeks> sleepy after diner, an how are you ?
<lotuspsychje> fine here tnx, car is broken
<lotuspsychje> doesnt wanna start anymore
<lotuspsychje> and we just replaced battery
<OerHeks> heh, did someone put a potato in the exhaust?
<lotuspsychje> lol no :p
<OerHeks> did you put petrol ..
<lotuspsychje> yes
<lotuspsychje> so i went to ##cars yesterday, but there a bunch off 4ssh*les
<OerHeks> open the hood, sometimes they steal your engine ..
<lotuspsychje> not a very helpfull channel
<OerHeks> I have no clue about cars, i have no driving-license
<lotuspsychje> me neither, but my gf does
<lotuspsychje> she drives me around
<OerHeks> i can see you smile from here :-D
<lotuspsychje> :p
 * lotuspsychje has a sticker on his webcam, nobody can see a smile remote
<daftykins> lmao
<daftykins> hey guys
<lotuspsychje> daftykins: hey mate
 * daftykins continues playing with this new Lenovo X1 Carbon
<daftykins> i can't claim to know much about cars at all, but what does it do? starter motor spin and nowhere further?
<lotuspsychje> daftykins: we turn ignition on, and motor doesnt start
<lotuspsychje> daftykins: makes a weird low beep sound +click
<lotuspsychje> daftykins: battery has been replaced, and still doesnt wanna start
<daftykins> when you say motor, that's the engine as a whole or the starter?
<lotuspsychje> daftykins: starter doesnt start indeed
<lotuspsychje> daftykins: at first, if we leave it few hours to rest, it started again
<daftykins> ah i see, almost sounds like it's immobilised
<lotuspsychje> daftykins: but then day after it doesnt again
<daftykins> how new is it, make + model etc?
<lotuspsychje> nissan almera 1400cc '97
<daftykins> mmm so not terribly new enough that it's got all these mod cons that stop things working
<lotuspsychje> oh well we gonna have to call the garage
<lotuspsychje> and pay a lotta $$$$$
<daftykins> my mate that's into cars might be on later, i could point him your way potentially first?
<lotuspsychje> daftykins: sure mate
<daftykins> he's more a fanatic than an actual mechanic, but he may have trawled some forums enough to have a guess
<lotuspsychje> would be lovely
<daftykins> ok will do :)
<histo> fml wife lost her brand new phone
<histo> while we were traveling. It's now 5 hours away from m.e
<lordievader> Life happens...
<histo> pulled some favors and got it located
<histo> road trip time fun fun fun
<lordievader> ;)
<histo> She owes me so big for this one. Day off wasted driving across the country
<lordievader> She couldn't go herself?
<MonkeyDust> sudo go-get-my-phone --or-else
<OerHeks> does it have 5 hr batery life left?
<daftykins> histo: X|
<daftykins> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11727232/ - guys any idea what's going on in here line 27?
<daftykins> 26 sorry
<daftykins> guy doesn't use his RAID for boot but something is making this older kernel removal snag
<lordievader> daftykins: Run the script I'd say, or lookup what the error code means.
<lordievader> Likely has to do with line 25.
<lordievader> Which leads me to believe grub is not fully installed.
<daftykins> lordievader: i was having the guy comment out the functions in /etc/default/grub XD that's probably pretty dumb, right? :)
<daftykins> as in what was at line 48 within: /usr/sbin/grub-mkconfig: 48: /etc/default/grub: function: not found
<daftykins> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11727250/ - present 'grub' packages
<lordievader> Hmm, that looks okay. What was the original problem?
<daftykins> user ran a dist-upgrade, system is now crying about this kernel removal
<OerHeks> the answer is google for line 18  W: mdadm: is currently active, but it is not listed in mdadm.conf. if
<OerHeks> that brings you to a borked upgrade indeed
<daftykins> apparently the user's RAID isn't part of boot
<OerHeks> solution, is at the bottom http://serverfault.com/questions/363543/apt-get-update-mdadm-scary-warnings
<lordievader> PaulW2U: That depends, if the raid config is needed for boot, then yes. Else it doesn't matter.
<lordievader> Err that was for OerHeks, sorry PaulW2U.
<OerHeks> it is, as  the error says further on?
<PaulW2U> lordievader: You woke me up :)
<daftykins> lol
<lordievader> daftykins: Did you mess with things, or is the paste as it was originally.
<lordievader> PaulW2U: Good then you can be active :P
<daftykins> lordievader: i had the user comment out two functions in /etc/default/grub which saw the line it references for the problem jump to the next function each time
<daftykins> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11727069/ this was the very first i was provided with
<daftykins> i had a backup of /etc/default/grub be made so can revert my faffing easily
<lordievader> There are no functions in /etc/default/grub, only variables.
<daftykins> in this case i refer to http://paste.ubuntu.com/11727153/ function savedefault (line 38) recordfail and loadvideo
<daftykins> that's what the grub-mkconfig seems to trip up on
<lordievader> daftykins: What happens when he manually executes that script?
<daftykins> /usr/sbin/mkconfig ?
<lordievader>  /etc/kernel/postinst.d/zz-update-grub
<daftykins> ah ok
<daftykins> shall request it
<lordievader> Is this in #ubuntu?
<daftykins> i'm not sure if blz has tried asking in there as well, as i'm not in there right now - but nah i'm helping someone in #kodi-linux
<lordievader> Hmm, I see.
<daftykins> i did see it as an OS issue and not kodi, but felt like being a samaritan regardless ;)
<lordievader> Oh it is a grub issue, can happen anywhere.
<lordievader> I though 127 was that it couldn't find something, but I am not entirely sure.
<daftykins> hrmm ok said script causes the above line which complains about those functions within /etc/default/grub
<daftykins> there's only one left that i've not had the guy comment out yet, i'm tempted to try that to see what it does
<lordievader> daftykins: Could you pastebin his /etc/default/grub file?
<daftykins> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11727153/
<daftykins> it's this one
<daftykins> so the three functions from line 38 seem to be what are being complained about
<daftykins> i've had him comment out the first two
<lordievader> That is /boot/grub/grub.cfg not /etc/default/grub...
<daftykins> hrmm i explicitly stated the latter, wonder if he misread
<lordievader> The /etc/default/grub file looks like: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11727313/
<daftykins> i did glance at my own and thought... why so different 0o
<lordievader> Well if that is his /e/d/grub it would explain a thing or two ;)
<daftykins> yep user confirms that's it o0
<lordievader> Hehe, well there you go ;)
<daftykins> what's responsible for creating it so broken o0
<daftykins> well it doesn't even get auto gen'd does it
<lordievader> Nope.
<daftykins> i wonder how he could possibly have had it substituted for something so off
<daftykins> thanks for the sanity check :D i'll keep fiddling and see if i get anywhere with him
<lordievader> Ah, sudo cp /usr/share/grub/default/grub /etc/default/grub
<daftykins> then do a sudo update-grub ?
<lordievader> Jup.
<daftykins> ty :>
<lordievader> Are we out of the woods?
<daftykins> just awaiting the result
<daftykins> lordievader: yep perfect :)
<daftykins> thanks very much!
<lordievader> Nice, no problem ;)
<histo> OerHeks: it's an iphone 6, I'm assuming the battery is completely dead.
<histo> Hopefully the staff at where it's located is willing to ship it. It would be cheaper to over night air the damn thing than for me to drive there.
<histo> Ugghh  can't get vim to syntax highlight
<daftykins> i think hotels have often gone to quite some lengths when a client has inevitably left things behind :D
<histo> daftykins: unfortunately it's at a rest stop. I'm hoping the gas station will do the same
<daftykins> ah i see
#ubuntu-discuss 2015-06-17
<Bashing-om> I am here, Better late than never .
<daftykins> \o/
<Bashing-om> Not much going on. I am going to pick up my marbles and go home and take a nap .
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<OerHeks> Und da is unser Lotus wieder ja
<lotuspsychje> OerHeks: jahwolle
<lotuspsychje> my french is not so good :p
<lotuspsychje> OerHeks: did you see those cheap dell ubuntu laptops?
<OerHeks> I read about some, i think
<lotuspsychje> http://news.softpedia.com/news/Dell-Announces-Cheaper-Ubuntu-Powered-Inspiron-14-3000-Series-Laptop-482869.shtml
<lotuspsychje> i want something like that also in my store
<lotuspsychje> cheap + ubuntu + samsung pro 850 ssd
<lotuspsychje> and use the ssd's speed to compensate for the lower cpu
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: morning mate
<EriC^^> morning lotuspsychje
<lordievader> Good morning.
<lotuspsychje> lordievader: hi mate
<lordievader> Hey lotuspsychje
 * ObrienDave waves from never-never land ;P
<lotuspsychje> ObrienDave: good day sir
<lordievader> o/
<ObrienDave> just got home from work. how's it going?
<lotuspsychje> great
<ObrienDave> well, considering it's 2:45am here, not so lucky ikenfin ;P
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<lotuspsychje> BluesKaj: hello mate
<BluesKaj> hi lotuspsychje, what's happening ?
<lotuspsychje> oh just updated my nexus7
<lotuspsychje> to rc-proposed channel
<lotuspsychje> and looks good
<lotuspsychje> bbl
<shimm> Hi all
<lordievader> o/
<shimm> Is it possible to bott ubuntu 14.04 desktop iso over network for installation?
<shimm> s/bott/boot/
<MonkeyDust> yes but no
<daftykins> lotuspsychje: i'd run your comments by that mate, he said it sounded like the alternator had gone
<lotuspsychje> daftykins: oh tnx for info mate!
<daftykins> no problemo :>
<lordievader> shimm: Through pxe, sure.
<MonkeyDust> what's this german band's name again, from "du hast" etc
<EriC^^> alternator?
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: yeah our car has gone bad
<EriC^^> what's wrong?
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: doesnt wanna start anymore after we replaced batty
 * EriC^^ knows a thing or two about cars
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: so when i turn the key, it makes weird beep sound, but no start
<EriC^^> it was running fine you replaced the battery and it won't start?
<daftykins> o rly
<lordievader> MonkeyDust: Ramstein.
<EriC^^> that's the starter that's gone bad, the automatic of it
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: no once in a while it started after few hours
<EriC^^> there's a tiny starter for the starter itself, that's what's bad i think
<EriC^^> hmm
<MonkeyDust> lordievader  yes found it
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: then it started again, we drove few times, and coultn start again
<EriC^^> lotuspsychje: ah
<EriC^^> could be a bad alternator then, battery isn't charging
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: ok tnx :p
<EriC^^> np :P
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: we gonna have to call the garage anyways
<EriC^^> what car is it?
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: nissan almera 1400cc '97
<EriC^^> never seen that
<EriC^^> i dont think we have them here :>
<lotuspsychje> yeah its older car and in belgium we see more of them
<lotuspsychje> but still, nissan is japanese right
<EriC^^> yeah
<EriC^^> yeah there's a lot of smaller cars in europe i guess
<lotuspsychje> true lol
<daftykins> :D
<lotuspsychje> anyways dinnertime here
<daftykins> they're still too big to fit down my local roads.
<lotuspsychje> tnx for the car support :p
<daftykins> ^_^
<EriC^^> anytime :D
<daftykins> sudo apt-get purge --reinstall alternator starter
<daftykins> that's probably not even a valid command XD
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: the guys from ##cars were reall some bunch of 4ssh*les
<lotuspsychje> banned me for asking a question lol
<EriC^^> i'm banned from there
<EriC^^> lol, they're a bunch of losers
<lotuspsychje> yeah
<lotuspsychje> so ive joined on proxy few times to give em hard times :lol
<EriC^^> haha :D
<lotuspsychje> feel free to walk around freenode :p
<lotuspsychje> anyways bbl :p
<EriC^^> :p
<daftykins> XD
<daftykins> i might boot a Linux live session on that Lenovo X1 today, such a beautiful machine
<daftykins> EriC^^: did y'see the geek porn?
<EriC^^> nope
<daftykins> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/e83vhve5shdm93f/AADzIc9NZrlUiK-Oer-nBlkCa?dl=0
<EriC^^> do show
<daftykins> very blurry video there of shutdown, boot time, sleep time, resume and hibernate
<JanC> lotuspsychje: you connected the battery correctly (+ & -), I hope?  :)
<EriC^^> holy shit that's fast
<EriC^^> O.o
<daftykins> :D
<EriC^^> i like it, looks sleek, elegant, and thin too
<daftykins> crazy thin
<daftykins> good to keep full wired gigabit as well, albeit with the breakout cable
<daftykins> this one has a full LTE modem in for mobile data too
<daftykins> so if the person that's getting it signs up for a contract it can be truly mobile
<EriC^^> cool
<daftykins> she was kinda tempted by a Microsoft Surface Pro 3, but i didn't like that those are already a year old
<EriC^^> who was?
<daftykins> my client who's getting this machine
<EriC^^> oh
<daftykins> my bad, i'm quite often vague XD
<EriC^^> :D
<EriC^^> did you try the ubuntu phone or see it live?
<daftykins> nah
<daftykins> if i'm honest i think it's laughable
<EriC^^> me neither, i'm curious how it's like
<EriC^^> i've not seen pics or anything
<EriC^^> i should probably google :P
<daftykins> "for further info please join #ubuntu-touch" ;D
<EriC^^> i'm watching http://www.ubuntu.com/phone , the video is making me want to go out and eat
<EriC^^> lol, almost seems like it's not about the phone
<daftykins> as in the physical handset, or the form factor?
<EriC^^> nah i guess it's on point
<EriC^^> i'm going to order a pizza hut
<EriC^^> i ordered the extra-large once and i got hooked, it's so huge you won't believe
<EriC^^> i end up microwaving and eating the rest at night
<daftykins> XD
<daftykins> let me tell you something that'll blow your mind
<EriC^^> i hope this is a pizza is good for you fact
<EriC^^> :D
<daftykins> growing up over here, there was no such thing as delivered pizza
<EriC^^> oh wow
<daftykins> also we have none of the fast food chains
<EriC^^> yikes
<daftykins> there was a KFC briefly in the early 80s apparently, so before my time... then we had a Burger King briefly for a couple of years in my teens, but the guy funding it went bankrupt
<EriC^^> well we got mcdonald's here in ~2000 ( the whole country )
<daftykins> the one larger island near me has a KFC and McDonalds, but i'd only get to try them when in England otherwise
<EriC^^> even now?
<EriC^^> what about now?
<daftykins> I have a place right in the centre of my capital, literally 10m from the high-street. There's a pizza place around the corner that's meant to do delivery, never tried though :)
<daftykins> i like my curry so my local indian takeaway is maybe 30m from my door
<EriC^^> cool
<EriC^^> i've never had indian food
<daftykins> :O do you like things spicy?
<EriC^^> nope
<EriC^^> i puke if it's too spicy
<EriC^^> my friend is from african, and he loves spicy stuff, i ate at his place once a native african meal and i drank water after every bite, couple hours later --> puke fest
<daftykins> oh dear!
<daftykins> water is actually the worst, as it opens your tastebuds to more of the onslaught :)
<daftykins> milk is the neutraliser
<EriC^^> oh, lol :D
<daftykins> i think it comes down to genes at the end of the day, no silly macho angle of course. i enjoy a nice spicy meal but it has to remain actually enjoyable
<EriC^^> yeah, that's true, my whole family doesn't eat spicey food
<daftykins> ah ha
<EriC^^> i like a little spice in the pizza
<EriC^^> gives it a little oomph
<daftykins> i don't really know what got mine into it, as my dad can't eat any of it either
<daftykins> :D
<daftykins> i like to buy these meat feast ones from the supermarkets over here, then tap a bit of tabasco over the top before throwing in the oven
<EriC^^> haha :D
<daftykins> https://carpenterbrut.bandcamp.com/album/ep-i
<daftykins> aaah latest musical discovery
<EriC^^> cool
<EriC^^> sounds good
<daftykins> :D
<EriC^^> :D
<daftykins> ok my mate wants me to try a CentOS live session too haha, (on this Lenovo) as he uses that for his PhD physics software
<EriC^^> cool :D
<daftykins> for ubuntu hmm, i'm sure vivid would work better but i don't do non-LTS ^_^
<BluesKaj> daftykins, you're missing all the fun then
<daftykins> upgrade hell? ;)
<BluesKaj> clean installs
<BluesKaj> where's your sense of adventure? Unless of course you're at work
<daftykins> mmm i definitely don't believe in upgrades
<daftykins> well it's just gonna be trying out a live session on this new machine for fun, it's not mine so won't be installing
<daftykins> my stuff is ancient in comparison, core 2 quad desktop with DDR2 from 2007 and a sandybridge laptop from don't-even-know
<BluesKaj> I have a 2yr old laptop, but this pc is an amd 2008 vintage HP desktop, dual core cpu,  with RAM upgrades to 6G and pci audio and gpu ?
<daftykins> :)
<BluesKaj> err ignore the ?
<daftykins> i quite like letting my clients spend the money, i get to play with the lovely new kit then give it back at the end of the day
<BluesKaj> it all works great on kubuntu
<BluesKaj> still have 10yrold WD HDD as a windows drive
<daftykins> :)
<daftykins> one thing i have done is go SSD across all my kit
<daftykins> i think that makes the difference between tolerating such old hardware and not
<BluesKaj> well it's our media server setup and it works for us
<BluesKaj> BBL
<daftykins> have you guys noticed that if you have a lot of nearby wireless networks, NM on a unity desktop actually puts the best-signal strength one right at the bottom of the list, under 'more networks'?
<daftykins> totally stupid imo
<EriC^^> can't say i've noticed that, it's stupid though
<daftykins> wow at ubuntu on this screen o0
<EriC^^> nice
<EriC^^> i lately have been reading about resolution and stuff, now i want a 1920 screen
<EriC^^> mine is 1366, i always wondered why other desktop's have such a huge space in the launcher
<EriC^^> i wanna buy another lcd screen so i've been reading a bit
<EriC^^> (tv)
<daftykins> :D
<daftykins> my old laptop is 1366 too
<daftykins> my desktop has a pair of 24" LCDs of 1920x1200 each
<daftykins> much spoilt++
<EriC^^> :D
<daftykins> http://i.imgur.com/JJcq37s.jpg
<daftykins> this is with scaling set to 1.25x to make it look a little more sane
<BluesKaj> using our plsama TV as a monitor since I'm chating on the media server pc and #m away in my easy chair with wireless KB and mouse ... comfy  situation for an old guy :-)
<BluesKaj> 3M away
<EriC^^> looks good
<BluesKaj> lazy old guy who's procrastinating cutting the lawn , but gotta do it before the rain arrives toight
<daftykins> http://i.imgur.com/0X3yocv.jpg - 1.00x scaling
<BluesKaj> oops, Konverstion just froze then crashed , plasma desktop still not ready for prime time methinks
<BluesKaj> plasma 5.3.1 that is
<daftykins> =]
<daftykins> unstable version?
<daftykins> well CentOS booting on this thing has a 3.10 kernel and doesn't work with the wifi out of the box
<BluesKaj> yeah I'm testing  Kubuntu 15.10 Wily, altho it behaves most of the time there ia the odd freeze/crash now and then
<BluesKaj> ia=is
<daftykins> ah right
<daftykins> never really gone near KDE
<daftykins> i fear i'll start prepending 'k' to all my words if i did ;)
<BluesKaj> love KDE, unity/gnome never did much for me
<BluesKaj> <--old windows guy...it was more familiar to me in 2004 when i seriously got into linux distros , trying this and that
<daftykins> that makes sense
<daftykins> xfce is quite comfy to me, but you have to fight it a lot
<daftykins> seems whenever i try to disable screen blanking, locking, screensavers etc there's always something else making it happen still
<daftykins> really drives me mad about Linux usage as a whole on a mobile device :P
<MonkeyDust> pity, i can't run irssi from a remote server -- unixssh.com
<MonkeyDust> been doing it for some weeks, now it's blocked
<ObrienDave> OMG i just had to completely disable IPV6 to properly update my system :S
<BluesKaj> ipv6 where, on your router?
<BluesKaj> oops missed the exit
<Bashing-om> support - lotuspsychje - has arrived !
<daftykins> :D
<lotuspsychje> Bashing-om: :p:p
 * lotuspsychje doesnt like disconnects while away
#ubuntu-discuss 2015-06-18
<lotuspsychje> morning to all
<lotuspsychje> http://linux.softpedia.com/blog/Stateless-Persistent-Network-Interface-Names-Landed-in-Ubuntu-15-10-Wily-Werewolf-484637.shtml
 * ObrienDave waves from Win7ville ;P
<ObrienDave> lordy, how do i attract 'em like flies? ;P
<OerHeks> make the sound of a sweatty armpit, ObrienDave
<ObrienDave> LOL they're sweaty enough already ;P
<OerHeks> Why do you like flies?
<OerHeks> Wait, i grab a coffee first
<ObrienDave> LOL i like coffee better ;P
<lordievader> Good morning.
<EriC^> lotuspsychje: hey
<lotuspsychje> EriC^: morning mate :p
<EriC^> did you fix the car?
<lotuspsychje> EriC^: not yet, its 10km from here near the forest
<lotuspsychje> EriC^: we have to call the garage next week
<EriC^> oh
<EriC^> that's pretty long
<lotuspsychje> EriC^: wasnt there a trick to hit the alternator with a hammer?
<lotuspsychje> to get it running again
<EriC^> that's if the starter isn't working
<lotuspsychje> ah
<EriC^> dont hit the alternator :P
<lotuspsychje> loool
<lotuspsychje> il keep off everything
<lotuspsychje> let the garage do its work
<lotuspsychje> too bad we payed 170 euro for the battery :p
<EriC^> yeah, that sucks, but the battery is probably ok
<EriC^> just needs recharging and it'll be good
<EriC^> that's so expensive btw
<lotuspsychje> yeah
<EriC^> 65amp is like $70 here
<lotuspsychje> so next a new alternator
<lotuspsychje> $$$$
<EriC^> it might only need new coils
<lotuspsychje> we almost have a new car with all these things fixxed
<lotuspsychje> we payed like 2200 euro for the whole car
<EriC^> or even the regulator only
<EriC^> yeah, buy used parts it'll be cheaper
<EriC^> or rebuild the alternator, even cheaper
<EriC^> i think
<lotuspsychje> i dont think the garage wants that :p
<lotuspsychje> and im only handy on irc
<lotuspsychje> and it hardware :p
<EriC^> yeah it needs a shop to rebuild it
<EriC^> working on cars is fun
<EriC^> i dont do it that much anymore though as i got older
<lotuspsychje> if you like it yes :p
<lotuspsychje> i learned carosserie at school
<EriC^> if i had a garage i'd probably do it a lot
<lotuspsychje> but not the engine parts
<EriC^> but we don't have garage's per house here, it's just apartments and on the street it sucks
<lotuspsychje> right
<EriC^> what's carosserie?
<lotuspsychje> hum whats it called in english :p
<lotuspsychje> the body of the car
<lotuspsychje> what that profession called
<EriC^> chassis?
<lotuspsychje> no
<EriC^> the body?
<lotuspsychje> the outside of the car
<EriC^> bodywork?
<lotuspsychje> yeah
<EriC^> cool
<EriC^> come fix my car :P
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> and paint it
<lotuspsychje> learned that aswell
<EriC^> yeah
<EriC^> cool
<lotuspsychje> anyway we have to go, going to city
<lotuspsychje> cheers EriC^
<EriC^> ok, have a good one
<lotuspsychje> tnx u2
<EriC^> thx
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<lotuspsychje> good evening mates
<lordievader> o/
<lotuspsychje> lordievader: hi
<lotuspsychje> check this out:
<lotuspsychje> http://news.softpedia.com/news/Ubuntu-Touch-to-Switch-Soon-to-Ubuntu-Snappy-Core-484677.shtml
<lotuspsychje> every device on snappy :p
<lotuspsychje> Bashing-om: good evening mate
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: Let us hope that is is a "good evening" .. I am going to find out . All quiet on the western front ?
<lotuspsychje> Bashing-om: ubuntu has become so good, nobody needs support anymore :p
<lotuspsychje> Bashing-om: the creating of opensource will be the end of the volunteers :p
<Bashing-om> Yeah ! I too have noticd a serious decline in the need for support ! // Maybe the time will come that "one size does fit all " . recon ?
<lotuspsychje> my wife said that to me yesterday
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: NOW, I have to wonder in what context .. - The milk man ?
<lotuspsychje> the size part :p
<Bashing-om> clothes I presume ? is the object of the point of view ?
<lotuspsychje> :p
<lotuspsychje> yeah object
<Bashing-om> 2 belt sizes to big, ---- roll the legs up, they look just fine .
<lotuspsychje> Bashing-om: leder-hosen?
<lotuspsychje> haha
 * lotuspsychje blowing on his alp horn
<lotuspsychje> nite nite
#ubuntu-discuss 2015-06-19
<Bashing-om> Wow, guys, A 1st for me. An hour on the support channel and nothing happening . WoW !
<daftykins> O_O!
<daftykins> Bashing-om must've been netsplit alone.
 * ObrienDave waves from Colorado, USA
<lordievader> Good morning.
 * ObrienDave waves
<lordievader> Hey ObrienDave
<ObrienDave> how goes it?
<OerHeks> hi :-)
<lordievader> Pretty goed, I've got coffee :)
<ObrienDave> LOL got off work 2 hours ago. booze ;P
<lordievader> :P
<ObrienDave> and have tomorrow (today) off ;P moar booze ;P
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<BluesKaj> hi again
<lotuspsychje> good evening to all
<daftykins> hallo!
<daftykins> https://www.dropbox.com/s/0lnzf119gp2242u/IMG_20150619_171038.jpg?dl=0
<lotuspsychje> daftykins: hi mate
<daftykins> aww yeah some practical work for a change
<daftykins> few decking boards stained :>
<lotuspsychje> bankarai
<daftykins> *shrug*
<lotuspsychje> http://news.softpedia.com/news/Run-Any-Windows-Application-in-the-Robolinux-7-9-2-Operating-System-484755.shtml
<OerHeks> i loved this one "Jono Bacon: rebase Ubuntu on Android and be done with it"
<daftykins> XD
<OerHeks> http://www.jonobacon.org/2015/06/19/rebasing-ubuntu-on-android/
<OerHeks> What would the license implicate? pay microsoft and oracle?
<lotuspsychje> OerHeks: i dont like the sound of 'android'
<lotuspsychje> malware nightmare, we dont need that on touch
<OerHeks> me too,but users seem to want those apps..
<OerHeks> and demand windows to run on it
<lotuspsychje> lol windows..
<OerHeks> I hardly read people that demand apple apps to run on ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> yeah
<daftykins> Apple software, blech
<lotuspsychje> :p
 * ObrienDave waves from Colorado, USA
<daftykins> hallo sir o/
<daftykins> how are we ?
<ObrienDave> slightly hungover. have been worse, much worse ;P you?
<daftykins> :D had some celebrations is it?
<daftykins> yeah good thanks, just waiting for my decking to dry so i can carry on
<daftykins> https://www.dropbox.com/s/0lnzf119gp2242u/IMG_20150619_171038.jpg?dl=0
<ObrienDave> my short week. 3 days off \o/
<daftykins> hurrah :D
<Bashing-om> OK, Start of a new day - for me - what will I learn today ?
<ObrienDave> not to hand out in #u-d? ;P
<ObrienDave> *hang
<Bashing-om> ObrienDave: Here might be the better place to get my curoisity re-directed . Never can tell .
<ObrienDave> :)
<lotuspsychje> nitenite
#ubuntu-discuss 2015-06-20
<lotuspsychje> good morning
<ObrienDave> waves
<daftykins> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ouv1Un1F36A
<daftykins> this on a high-res laptop = amazing
<lotuspsychje> daftykins: nice on 4k
<daftykins> sure is :)
<Bashing-om> spectacular even without HD display .
<daftykins> ruined on my desktop which is 1920x1200 per screen
<lotuspsychje> interstellar was pretty nice too
<lotuspsychje> maybe on panoramic cinema 4k would be amazing
<daftykins> ;]
<lotuspsychje> what you guys think of greece? will they leave the EU or stay?
<daftykins> no idea :)
<daftykins> coming from a small rock with a government independant of England even, you get used to not much news affecting you
<lotuspsychje> oh, maybe you dont follow this news?
<daftykins> been a while since i saw any tbh
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: morning mate
<EriC^^> morning lotuspsychje
<EriC^^> how's it going?
<lotuspsychje> great and you?
<EriC^^> great
<lotuspsychje> lazy staurdays irc :p
<EriC^^> :D
<lotuspsychje> saturday oO
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: our engine looks like this: http://en.nissan-club.eu/graphics/owners/full/10851_2023_kif_1344-m.jpg
<EriC^^> nice
<EriC^^> 16v rev nicely
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: where is that part that could be broken?
<EriC^^> the alternator?
<lotuspsychje> yeah?
<EriC^^> you see that u-tube to the left? the rubber one?
<EriC^^> it's right next to it, between the exhaust manifold
<lotuspsychje> left under U?
<EriC^^> you can see that red connector coming to it
<lotuspsychje> ah yes
<EriC^^> yeah to the left at the bottom of the screen
<lotuspsychje> so thats the one i cant hit with the hammer right
<EriC^^> haha yeah
<lotuspsychje> lol
<EriC^^> :D
<lotuspsychje> no tricks to fix an alternator yourself?
<EriC^^> well it depends, if the coils are bad i guess you're screwed
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: and the car cant be started with startcables, if the alternator is broken?
<EriC^^> it's like a coil and there are brushes and when it spins it makes it charge the battery
<EriC^^> but there's also a voltage regulator, and it controls the voltage, that could be bad, and that has like a piece and it could be broke or something
<lotuspsychje> ah i see
<EriC^^> it can be started, but it won't last long cause the car will be running only on the battery
<EriC^^> when the alternator is working it charges the battery and the engine runs on it, and it should give around 14.5v
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: its the alternator keeping the battery loaded when driving then?
<EriC^^> if you turn off the lights and everything it would last longer i guess
<EriC^^> like if you charge the battery fully and start the car and leave you could make it home if it's not that far away
<lotuspsychje> right
<EriC^^> but if the battery is dead you could only start it for a little
<EriC^^> if you use cables
<lotuspsychje> the weird thing is we can play radio
<lotuspsychje> and battery is just new
<EriC^^> yeah radio probably works
<lotuspsychje> and we was able to start it again after few hours car rest
<EriC^^> but when you start the car doesn't the radio turn off?
<lotuspsychje> no
<EriC^^> yeah the battery recharges a little bit when you leave it
<EriC^^> it could also be the belt of the alternator is broken
<EriC^^> did you check that?
<lotuspsychje> those plastic belts around those wheels?
<lotuspsychje> are still there
<EriC^^> yeah the belts to the left
<lotuspsychje> with tension on it yes
<EriC^^> oh ok
<lotuspsychje> saw those
<EriC^^> btw jump starting isn't recommended
<lotuspsychje> with start cables you mean?
<EriC^^> cause when the car starts there will be a power surge, and new cars with engine management computers will go toast sometimes
<EriC^^> yeah
<EriC^^> so if you wanna cable start it, unplug the battery from the other car first
<lotuspsychje> that can damage the new car feeding up the cable then?
<EriC^^> yeah and also yours if yours has a computer
<lotuspsychje> its an old almera
<EriC^^> still it has fuel injection
<EriC^^> and probably an ignition unit
<lotuspsychje> yeah
<EriC^^> i used to have alternator problems
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: did it also make weird sounds when turning the key?
<EriC^^> i kept burning them, cause the engine revs a lot ( 8000+rpm ) and the alternator has a air duct for cooling but it's not attached to the front cause it's an engine swap
<EriC^^> it's been ok for like 4-5 years though *knock on wood* :P
<lotuspsychje> lol
<EriC^^> i think it's cause i got a used alternator, last time i also got one but i guess it was better
<lotuspsychje> ah
<lotuspsychje> new alternator might last longer?
<EriC^^> if it's just the regulator they are cheap and it's easy to swap
<lotuspsychje> lets hope its that :p
<lotuspsychje> how cheap is an alternator? :p
<EriC^^> if it's the coils, it can be rebuilt, or get a used one i guess
<EriC^^> it's too much to pay for new parts you know
<EriC^^> i got it for like $140 i think
<lotuspsychje> thats ok
<EriC^^> new i think like 900+, nobody buys new usually
<lotuspsychje> wow
<lotuspsychje> depends on car type i hope...
<EriC^^> yeah
<EriC^^> bmw here, so everything is more expensive usually
<lotuspsychje> ah yes
<lotuspsychje> wich type you got
<EriC^^> e30 m3
<lotuspsychje> http://cdn.bmwblog.com/wp-content/uploads/performancebmw-001_edited1-750x500.jpg
<lotuspsychje> like this
<EriC^^> yeah
<lotuspsychje> nice
<lotuspsychje> retro bmw are cool
<EriC^^> yeah they're fun
<EriC^^> this is an old video of it, needed some bodywork though http://vid24.photobucket.com/albums/c23/liquidtension369/marrkz_zpseff5ad0c.mp4
<lotuspsychje> looool
<EriC^^> it had twin turbos back then from subaru wrx, and low boost, like 380bhp
<lotuspsychje> toky drift
<lotuspsychje> tokyo
<EriC^^> lol
<EriC^^> cars are fun ah
<lotuspsychje> :p:p
<EriC^^> especially in lebanon cause we don't have a lot of traffic laws etc.
<lotuspsychje> yeah not looking good for older cars
<lotuspsychje> in citys n such
<lotuspsychje> older diesel motors paying
<EriC^^> yeah that's true
<histo> This guy
<lotuspsychje> lol
<histo> Am I missing something?
<lotuspsychje> no, he's just complaining
<histo> logic fail
<EriC^^> lotuspsychje: how's the shop coming together?
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: i just passed my exam for enterpreneur
<EriC^^> great!
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: so we have to move to a new house first
<EriC^^> congrats!
<EriC^^> cool
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: tnx mate, after we find a house, ill start the shop
<lotuspsychje> well mini shop, from our house
<lotuspsychje> with website
<EriC^^> awesome
<lotuspsychje> with desktops,laptops,smartphones and tablets all with ubuntu
<histo> exam for enterpreneur?
<lotuspsychje> histo: yes, not sure if your country needs that
<lotuspsychje> histo: its an exam for the financial part of your business
<lotuspsychje> we need it to be able to start
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: i will be able to ask lower prices to customers, without paying windows Os
<histo> fml what country?
<lotuspsychje> .be
<EriC^^> lotuspsychje: cool
<histo> So glad to be murrica
<lotuspsychje> wheres murrica
<histo>                  
<histo>  _   _ ___  __ _
<histo> | | | / __|/ _` |
<lotuspsychje> lol
<histo> | |_| \__ \ (_| |
<histo>  \__,_|___/\__,_|
<histo>                  
<lotuspsychje> coming to murrica
<lotuspsychje> with eddy smurphy
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: but i wont be able to ship ate start, to lower my costs
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: ill start localy, and if i earn good, ill ship more far
<histo> lotuspsychje: what kind of shop is this going to be?
<lotuspsychje> histo: ubuntu computers with only samsung pro 850 ssd's inside
<lotuspsychje> histo: and ubuntu touch on tablets and phones
<lotuspsychje> all with LTS
<grunhart> Will you provide support? o_o
<EriC^^> i was just thinking that
<lotuspsychje> yes why?
<grunhart> If so... Goooooooood ultra mega super luck.
<lotuspsychje> you dont think the masses cant handle ubuntu?
<grunhart> Frankly, not yet. ._.
<EriC^^> i was thinking it would be pretty cool and make people want to get it more
<grunhart> I wish they could.
<lotuspsychje> my father is like 78 year old, never been able to mess up his ubuntu desktop yet
<lotuspsychje> with windows, i had to come every week to solve things
<EriC^^> lotuspsychje: why is shipping abroad more costly?
<EriC^^> ( to you i mean )
<grunhart> My mother is 50, tried Linux and failed hard.
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: well in my country alot of buisnesses send for free: order today, get hardware tomorrow
<lotuspsychje> for free..
<lotuspsychje> i cant combat this strategy
<EriC^^> hmm you can't ship abroad for free though
<EriC^^> maybe locally i guess
<EriC^^> but everybody online charges extra for shipping internationally
<EriC^^> ( customer pays )
<lotuspsychje> i want also to install and tweak the boxes before i sell
<lotuspsychje> install things like preload, skype,..
<lotuspsychje> tweak fstab ssd
<EriC^^> yeah that'd be helpful
<EriC^^> maybe a little guide or something on the usage or something
<lotuspsychje> so customer orders=barebones come to me=i install+tweak=customer comes get it
<grunhart> Kinda, I'm not seeing much ppl using Skype lately.
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: yep, the dutch wiki page is very helpfull
<EriC^^> or a print out of a good ubuntu manual
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: maybe the one from !manual
<lotuspsychje> that pdf
<lotuspsychje> !manual
<ubot5> The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<OerHeks> :-)
<EriC^^> lotuspsychje: like give them also a free usb that has a live session with instructions on how to recover
<EriC^^> that'd be sick
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: good idea!
<grunhart> Print manuals, leave the PDF in the desktop too. /thumbsup
<lotuspsychje> and lighting fast bootup :p
<lotuspsychje> the only thing i dont know yet
<lotuspsychje> is the barebone brand
<lotuspsychje> i have BTO and clevo laptops for now
<lotuspsychje> but i rather would use HP or DELL hardware
<lotuspsychje> but as small company dell and hp wouldnt send pc's one by one i think
<lotuspsychje> ill have to buy 100 or more
<lotuspsychje> so if someone finds a good solution for that
<lotuspsychje> to get cheap barebones
<lotuspsychje> lemme know :p
<EriC^^> the answer to many problems
<EriC^^> alibaba.com
<EriC^^> :P
<lotuspsychje> looool
 * lotuspsychje grinds the magic lamp
<EriC^^> lol, seriously there's a website called alibaba
<EriC^^> from china, you could buy anything and it's cheap ah
<EriC^^> http://www.alibaba.com/trade/search?fsb=y&IndexArea=product_en&CatId=&SearchText=laptops
<EriC^^> there's a freaking plastic injection mold for laptops first item
<EriC^^> lol
<EriC^^> you could make your own if you want haha
<lotuspsychje> lol
<grunhart> I keep saying to my friends that China will conquer the world, but theeeey belive me? Nooooo...
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: how long would that take to ship to europe?
<lotuspsychje> grunhart: lol!
<EriC^^> if you're buying in a container, i guess maybe a 1-2 weeks
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: you want me to order a container full barebones?
<EriC^^> that's how it's done
<lotuspsychje> ah right
<EriC^^> :P
<lotuspsychje> because you order 2000 devices, you get them cheap
<EriC^^> if you know people on the docks in your country, in the tariff thing, you could make it very cheap too
<lotuspsychje> i rather need local, configurable barebones that can send in 1 day
<EriC^^> yeah, you need to get a large quantity, for cheap
<EriC^^> my friend got a container of car parts from china with my other friend
<EriC^^> parts for suby's and evo's etc for high priced cars that can be tuned easily
<lotuspsychje> i cant order large quantity, to lower costs at start
<EriC^^> anyways he opened a shop and he's killing it
<lotuspsychje> i dotn wanna bankrupt :p
<lotuspsychje> im also gonna do alot of windows==>ubuntu converts
<EriC^^> if you can get about 100 laptops that's great
<EriC^^> if they ship 100 laptops, i guess it needs a container though
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: true, but ill have to be sure all hardware works before on ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> rather want something local, to go install test first
<EriC^^> also if you have somebody else who gets stuff from china, you could share the container with him and pay him
<lotuspsychje> see how fast the thing works
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: maybe interesting after few years for me
<EriC^^> that's a waste man
<EriC^^> windows to ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> what you mean
<lordievader> Hello
<EriC^^> won't you have to pay more for it?
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: i will ask a price to install ubuntu ofcourse, and plugin ssd also
<lotuspsychje> lordievader: morning!
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: 30 euro install 120 euro ssd
<lordievader> lotuspsychje: Afternoon ;)
<EriC^^> lotuspsychje: http://www.alibaba.com/product-detail/Fashion-laptop-14-inch-i5-laptop_964882365.html
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: and they have ubuntu monster
<EriC^^> this is an i5 and it has a 24gb ssd and 500gb hdd ( hybrid ) i dunno dont ask me
<EriC^^> anyways price $60 to $650 depending on quantity that you order
<lordievader> lotuspsychje: How is the market here for (paid) Windows -> Ubuntu conversions?
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: dont want the Os win7 and hybrid ssd
<EriC^^> yeah
<lotuspsychje> lordievader: what do you mean?
<lordievader> 20-12:04 < lotuspsychje> im also gonna do alot of windows==>ubuntu converts
<lotuspsychje> lordievader: yeah ill try to convince users to make the transition
<lordievader> What is a lot? Do you suspect/know that a lot of people want this?
<lotuspsychje> yes
<lotuspsychje> lordievader: i already do it right now, for ppl i know
<lordievader> That is what? 20?
<lotuspsychje> lordievader: installed more then 50 times trusty
<lordievader> Ah, nice.
<lotuspsychje> lordievader: but right now i cant make comercial...with my store i will send flyers
<lotuspsychje> website
<lotuspsychje> ill really try to make the difference
<lordievader> What will be the main income post of the shop? Sale of Ubu pc's?
<lotuspsychje> cheaper/safer/longer lasting computers
<lordievader> How do you guarentee the longer lasting part?
<lotuspsychje> lordievader: sale/converts/security advise/backups/windows recoverys for hardcore customers
<lordievader> Hardcore customers? Won't they do these things themselves?
<lotuspsychje> lordievader: there are many .nl articles about energy part of ubuntu making the laptops live longer then windows
<lordievader> I'm not trying to sound negative, just interested in how much thought went into it ;)
<lotuspsychje> lordievader: you have any idea how many ppl cant recover
<lotuspsychje> i worked in mediamarkt for a while
<lotuspsychje> daily customers pay 50 euro for win8 recovery..
<lordievader> You know Ubuntu without tuning isn't very energy efficient?
<lotuspsychje> thats why ill tune the system first, before selling
<lordievader> Nice, nice.
<lotuspsychje> another agurment will be, the customer will never come back to solve virus issues
<lordievader> Is that a good, or a bad thing :P
<lotuspsychje> for my business= no virus=no money :p
<lotuspsychje> but the image of the business will work good
<EriC^^> nothing a backdoor can't fix
<EriC^^> j/k
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lordievader> Hehe
<lotuspsychje> !info rkhunter
<lordievader> O hey, what is this ssh key doing here giving access to root....?
<EriC^^> good idea mod the rkhunter bin :P
<lotuspsychje> eat this backdoor!
<ubot5> rkhunter (source: rkhunter): rootkit, backdoor, sniffer and exploit scanner. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.2-0.4 (vivid), package size 194 kB, installed size 1027 kB
<lotuspsychje> lordievader: yeah and i watch the webcams from the users from my home roflol
<EriC^^> hi mam, i need to ask you a few questions to determine the most suitable laptop
<lotuspsychje> looool
<EriC^^> first question, do you have hot women in your household?
<lotuspsychje> and ill install this too:
<EriC^^> ok..ok.. i see...
<lotuspsychje> !info keylogger
<ubot5> Package keylogger does not exist in vivid
<lotuspsychje> hmm
<lotuspsychje> !info logkeys
<ubot5> logkeys (source: logkeys): keylogger for GNU/Linux systems. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.1a+git5ef6b0dcb9e3-2 (vivid), package size 32 kB, installed size 120 kB
<lotuspsychje> yeayyyy
<lotuspsychje> come to daddy
<lotuspsychje> lol bbl dinner
<EriC^^> ttyl
<lordievader> Talking about rkhunter, lets see if I need to configure it further.
<lordievader> Lets update it first...
<lotuspsychje> lordievader: i check the clamav virus database last time, and it holded that latest linux eploit
<lotuspsychje> lotuspsychje@R00TB0X:~$ sudo rkhunter --check
<lotuspsychje> [ Rootkit Hunter version 1.4.0 ]
<lordievader> 1.4.2 is the latest.
<lotuspsychje> lordievader: im on trusty :p
<lordievader> I am too ;) Changed the install script to install it to /opt.
<lotuspsychje> Rootkit checks...
<lotuspsychje>     Rootkits checked : 292
<lotuspsychje>     Possible rootkits: 0
<lotuspsychje> lordievader: you know the package 'prey'
<lotuspsychje> laptop anti theft
<lotuspsychje> !info prey
<ubot5> prey (source: prey): utility for tracking stolen computers. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.2-1 (vivid), package size 514 kB, installed size 1301 kB
<lotuspsychje> BluesKaj: good day mate
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<BluesKaj> Hi lotuspsychje, what's up today ?
<lotuspsychje> oh nothing much really
<OerHeks> Heya BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> Hey OerHeks
<EriC^^> lotuspsychje: i just tried it
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: wich one?
<EriC^^> is it normal it said suspect file /usr/bin/unhide.rb                                       [ Warning ]
<lotuspsychje> yeah thats normal
<EriC^^> it's own file?
<EriC^^> also it didn't find a backdoor i've put in case i forget the password :P
<lotuspsychje> loool
<EriC^^> ls -l /usr/bin/.bkdr1
<EriC^^> -rwsr-sr-x 1 root root 8668 Sep  2  2014 /usr/bin/.bkdr1
<lotuspsychje> :p
<OerHeks> backdoor > http://cl.jroo.me/z3/O/4/x/e/a.baa-Strange-place-for-an-door-lo.jpg
 * lotuspsychje starting nmap -PN -sV 127.0.0.1...interesting ports: whoopsie
<lotuspsychje> OerHeks: lol
<lotuspsychje> now to be serious again, the ubuntu-hardened guys solve alot of ubuntu exploits these days
<lotuspsychje> there must be more linux rootkits out there then we think
<OerHeks> sure, chrome with its mic
<EriC^^> it can't possibly find all rootkits
<EriC^^> i guess you need to use a bunch of stuff
<lotuspsychje> indeed, the most are specialized and made by linux r00ters themselfs
<EriC^^> debsums is important
<EriC^^> !info debsums
<ubot5> debsums (source: debsums): tool for verification of installed package files against MD5 checksums. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.53 (vivid), package size 41 kB, installed size 200 kB
<lotuspsychje> and to be suspicious by nature aswell
<lotuspsychje> folders grow bigger with data, unusual ip attempts
<lotuspsychje> and the biggest one of all, servers 24/7 are the main targets
<lotuspsychje> r00ters hunt servers exploits, even for linux and install their own kit on it
<EriC^^> yeah, i guess web applications that are poorly written are easily exploitable
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: yeah web is the worst
<EriC^^> other stuff gets patched quickly, but there's also the stuff that isn't official yet
<lotuspsychje> 0day exploits for big $$$
<lotuspsychje> installed on botnets, then scans whole ip ranges
<lordievader> lotuspsychje: Ah, that one. Used it for a while.
<lotuspsychje_> hmm xchat lag, what did i miss
<OerHeks> coffee, hamburgers, €100.000
<lotuspsychje_> lol
<lotuspsychje_> OerHeks: do you 'dip' them in the coffee like donuts?
<OerHeks> xchat .. you should run hexchat
<lotuspsychje_> why's that
<OerHeks> xchat is dead
<lordievader> Irssi ftw!
<lotuspsychje_> lordievader: oldskool boy :p
<lotuspsychje_> i love xchats colors, green on black like terminal
<lordievader> Not really oldskool, more server oriented ;)
<lotuspsychje_> right
<lotuspsychje_> love colorized stuff in terminal
 * lordievader currently uses a green on black Kitty
<lotuspsychje> 0o
 * lotuspsychje|HEX pokes OerHeks 
<OerHeks> :-)
<lotuspsychje> its all the same almost
<OerHeks> Yes, some small impovements.
<OerHeks> like, click on the open channel name, you can add it easily to auto-join
<lotuspsychje|HEX> nice
<lotuspsychje> OerHeks: there we go, ditched xchat
<EriC^^> went to the dark side eh lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> yeh
<EriC^^> :p
<lotuspsychje> i took the underground risk
<OerHeks> This song is for brave lotuspsychje > https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QUQsqBqxoR4&list=PLCQCtoOJpI_Dv_qQQknqkVUFyArB3CwcM&index=27
<OerHeks> :-D
<lotuspsychje> lol
<EriC^^> i'm trying it
<EriC^^> you can't set your name in it?
<EriC^^> no, i'm still on xchat :P
<OerHeks> huh? why not?
<EriC^^> just installed hexchat, and have it open lotuspsychje
<EriC^^> there's just the nickname and username, no real name
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: you want your artist name on irc?
<EriC^^> lol
<EriC^^> i mean the name, you know,
<OerHeks> EriC^^, yes there is, edit connection, then you have that option
<lotuspsychje> thats username no?
<lotuspsychje> ah you mean nickserv edit n such?
<EriC^^> [lotuspsychje] (~lotuspsyc@ip-81-11-181-50.dsl.scarlet.be): realname
<EriC^^> see yours is realname, so is mine
<lotuspsychje> not sure i follow mate
<lotuspsychje> theres nickname, username in server list
<lotuspsychje> second name
<lotuspsychje> etc
<EriC^^> open xchat you'll see
<EriC^^> there's nickname, second name in case it's taken, and the username which is the identd and the realname
<lotuspsychje_> ah yes
<OerHeks> http://i.imgur.com/gZicFK3.png
<OerHeks> i see real name within connection details
<lotuspsychje_> oh there
<lotuspsychje_> global information
<lotuspsychje_> missed that spot
<lotuspsychje> find it EriC^^ ?
<EriC^^> yeah
<EriC^^> i tried tripwire now, it's pretty good it, it tells you whatever files have been added or modified
<lotuspsychje> !info tripwire
<OerHeks> heuristic scanners are more important than searching for special files.
<ubot5> tripwire (source: tripwire): file and directory integrity checker. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.4.2.2-4 (vivid), package size 1296 kB, installed size 9122 kB
<EriC^^> yeah
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: from the whole system?
<EriC^^> rkhunter didn't do anything, almost
<EriC^^> lotuspsychje: yeah, i added a backdoor and then scanned
<EriC^^> Added: "/usr/bin/.bla"
<lotuspsychje> ah you wasnt joking
<lotuspsychje> lol
<EriC^^> and it uses a hash so i guess if somebody get's root he can't update the database it uses to check
<lotuspsychje> cant tell the difference anymore
<EriC^^> lol, no it's a tiny backdoor i wrote just to get a root shell
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: did you scan system with clamav?
<OerHeks> EriC^^, did you use this 4-part tutorial ? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2235300
<EriC^^> nope i just did tripwire -m i, then tripwire -m c
<EriC^^> i'll check
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: checked its database last time, and had that most recent linux rootkit
<lotuspsychje> OerHeks: hex is pretty nice tnx
<OerHeks> yw
<lotuspsychje> lotuspsychje@R00TB0X:~$ sudo freshclam
<lotuspsychje> ClamAV update process started at Sat Jun 20 14:38:14 2015
<lotuspsychje> clamav still scanning
<OerHeks> Does it look for frontdoors open too?
<lotuspsychje> scans everything
<EriC^^> windows?
<EriC^^> chimneys?
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> !info snort
<ubot5> snort (source: snort): flexible Network Intrusion Detection System. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.9.7.0-4 (vivid), package size 646 kB, installed size 2099 kB
<lotuspsychje> oink
<lotuspsychje> ----------- SCAN SUMMARY -----------
<lotuspsychje> Known viruses: 3850200
<lotuspsychje> Engine version: 0.98.7
<lotuspsychje> Scanned directories: 67558
<lotuspsychje> Scanned files: 262902
<lotuspsychje> Infected files: 0
<lotuspsychje> Total errors: 18042
<lotuspsychje> Data scanned: 6651.85 MB
<lotuspsychje> Data read: 10266.86 MB (ratio 0.65:1)
<lotuspsychje> Time: 3311.738 sec (55 m 11 s)
<lotuspsychje> lotuspsychje@R00TB0X:~$
<EriC^^> almost 4 million viruses
<lotuspsychje> thats crazy ammount
<lotuspsychje> bbl pancake time
<linux_hacker> Why would the desktop edition of Ubuntu need the /srv directory?
<yt2> hello
<yt2> ..
<DJones> ObrienDave: Can you link me to the racist remark in #ubuntu you commented on
<ObrienDave> [13:20:51] <gambl0re> i see a bunch of crackers in here...
<DJones> ? So racist in what way
<ObrienDave> crackers is a bad slang word for white people
<ObrienDave> in the US
<daftykins> sure is
<DJones> Right, in most of the word, crackers is a slang term for people who hack computers
<DJones> I'm afraid I can't see anything racist in the way it was put]
<DJones> s/word/world
<ObrienDave> yes, i'm and old fart, i know the proper (old) usage of crackers ;P
<daftykins> DJones: even given the short paste your interpretation is not the correct one
<DJones> ObrienDave: I'm an old fart  as well
<ObrienDave> :)
<DJones> daftykins: So what would you do?
<daftykins> depends if that user is carrying on, i'm not in there today :)
<ObrienDave> let it slide for now. if it persists....
<daftykins> yeah
<DJones> IT was a one off comment
<daftykins> usually those comments are made by users that are pretty dumb and continue to use the enter key as punctuation
<ObrienDave> that's why i'm not pursuing it
<ObrienDave> with their elbows LOL
<DJones> daftykins: Exactly, generally ignoring them is the fastest way forthem to quit, bans/quiets just provokes them, ignoring just frustrates them
<OerHeks> "wait a minute" sure, when you type something, i'll wait a minute
<daftykins> DJones: whatever, you had the comment wrong was all i was pointing out :P
<daftykins> i dunno, you're either no action or kicking the wrong guys *facepalm*
<daftykins> :)
<DJones> I coudln't see anything in the comment that warrented a comment on racism
<DJones> But thats just me
<ObrienDave> *bites tongue*
<DJones> Heh
<daftykins> i suppose with blinkers on it is hard to understand ones true meaning
<daftykins> new kernel time!
<ObrienDave> new kernel? again? *sigh*
<Bashing-om> daftykins: " < iamthellama >" Are we having fun now ? :)
<daftykins> usual idiot that won't take advice unless it's spoonfed
<daftykins> :)
<Bashing-om> I am always amazed, Seeks help cause does not know, then spurns advise . As if they know the better . yuk !
<daftykins> hehe yeah it's quite amusing eh?
<daftykins> i do enjoy the power pulling fixes though, the users are always mystified as to how they could possibly help
<daftykins> USB controller resets too
<daftykins> sure is a curious one that, install ubuntu beside Windows - disks die, heh
<Bashing-om> Yeah in tha case of < iamthellama >; most curios, I would expect GPT -- efi partition; ubuntu installed in legacy wipes out Windows boot partition ?? .. BUT the firmware not seeing the hard drive ! back to CMOS . Yup, what I think.
<daftykins> mmm very odd
<daftykins> lol what a fruitcake
<daftykins> "it's amazing! how could ubuntu do this to my lovely SSD!?"
<Bashing-om> There is that bug in the installer where it wipes out ALL Windows' partitions, but for sure that bug is not selective ! 'buntu will not beat up the SSD - I must chuckle here .
<daftykins> Bashing-om: :) hrmm that was back in 14.04 no?
<daftykins> the guy did mention installing with LVM, so eww
<daftykins> DJones: hey, still think 'cracker' is totally innocent?
 * daftykins spots a troll
<Bashing-om> daftykins: Yeah it was 14.04, and recursion within grub.cfg was the culprit for the ATA errors. I recon driving the system nuts deciding what IRQ was what .
<daftykins> ah har
#ubuntu-discuss 2015-06-21
<Bashing-om> Looks like my ISP has problems. I keep loosing/regaining internet connectivity . Bear with it . Hope it gets straightened out soon !
<daftykins> :(
<daftykins> we can't be without our Bashing-om
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<lotuspsychje> morning guys :p
<lotuspsychje> im wondering why mint does have so many fans...
<lotuspsychje> ubuntu can do all mint does right
<EriC^^> morning lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: hello EriC^^
<lotuspsychje> all ok on sundays :p
<EriC^^> yeah :P
<lotuspsychje> trying to finetune hexchat colours
<lotuspsychje> the channels colorizes even on joins
<lotuspsychje> i want that only speaks
<lotuspsychje> histo: mint has more a windows-like desktop perhaps?
<EriC^^> nah, take it this way, mint doesn't autojoin you to #ubuntu when you get on irc
<histo> I think all the codecs etc..
<lotuspsychje> ah, all the mint guys autojoin here
<histo> is more of a pull for users
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: but still i read mint is also very popular Os
<EriC^^> the idea is that some people liked ubuntu but didn't like the extra stuff
<EriC^^> so they stripped those out and made mint, i guess
<lotuspsychje> ah i see
<EriC^^> the self-respecting mint users won't join #ubuntu for advice
<EriC^^> or whatever
<lotuspsychje> so we stuck with the autjoins :p
<EriC^^> ubuntu is basically debian but with more stuff
<EriC^^> then mint is basically ubuntu with less stuff
<lotuspsychje> less isnt always more
<EriC^^> yeah it depends what rocks your boat i guess
<EriC^^> some people don't want any kind of bloat
<EriC^^> and babying too, the idea is that mint offers a more linux'y experience i guess
<lotuspsychje> right
<lotuspsychje> i like ubuntu the best
<lotuspsychje> played with redhat/mandriva/opensuse in the past
<EriC^^> yeah ubuntu is nice
<lotuspsychje> and unity is pretty intuitive once you get used to it
<lotuspsychje> i hope dash gets really lightweight in the future
<EriC^^> yeah unity is nice and looks good
<EriC^^> and i think it's pretty practical
<lotuspsychje> yeah, even older users find their way tru
<EriC^^> granted it's less practical than other desktops, like xfce has the "keep window behind others" and not just always on top
<lotuspsychje> you cant click nothing wrong almost
<lotuspsychje> true
<EriC^^> and some other stuff, but you can make unity more practical, like installing the open-in-terminal extension for nautilus
<EriC^^> that's really useful
<lotuspsychje> thats already for the more epxerienced user ofcourse
<lotuspsychje> i installed ubuntu for many ppl that use only GUI
<lotuspsychje> OerHeks: morning, join tha club!
<OerHeks> Morning :-)
<lotuspsychje> OerHeks: you know howto not colorize channels on joins/parts
<lotuspsychje> OerHeks: i want only channel tabs light up, when talking
<OerHeks> those colours are ugly indeed, no, those settings are poor :-(
<lotuspsychje> OerHeks: i have to hide joins/parts to get rid of it then?
<OerHeks> yes, i guess so
<EriC^^> lotuspsychje: in xchat there's settings > preferences > colors
<EriC^^> i guess it's the New data one
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: i went to the dark side remember :p
<lotuspsychje> hex
<EriC^^> it has the same color as what lights up on joins/parts/etc.
<EriC^^> lotuspsychje: should be similar, check it out
<lotuspsychje> im gonna hide joins/parts its ok
<OerHeks> there is a HCT file with old values https://github.com/hexchat/hexchat/issues/682
<OerHeks> carefull, it overrides that standard files...
<lotuspsychje> i like the hex colors
<lotuspsychje> but just dont wanna click a tab, anytime a user joins
<lotuspsychje> so ill disable it for the largest channels its ok
<lotuspsychje> OerHeks, EriC^^ http://i.imgur.com/QKMwpya.png
<lotuspsychje> fine like this :p
 * histo uses weechat
<lotuspsychje> !info weechat
<ubot5> weechat (source: weechat): Fast, light and extensible chat client. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.1-1 (vivid), package size 2 kB, installed size 72 kB
<histo> lol 72kb
<EriC^^> package size 2kb
<EriC^^> !info irssi
<ubot5> irssi (source: irssi): terminal based IRC client. In component main, is optional. Version 0.8.17-1ubuntu1 (vivid), package size 639 kB, installed size 2652 kB
<OerHeks> What a drag :-D
<lotuspsychje> http://www.deviantart.com/browse/all/?section=&global=1&q=weechat
<lotuspsychje> lookin neat
<EriC^^> looks good
<lotuspsychje> nothing can beat linux originality desktops :p
<EriC^^> what's that mp3 player
<EriC^^> http://www.deviantart.com/art/New-Year-344675712
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: at the right bottom under?
<EriC^^> yeah
<lotuspsychje> minimal stuff :p
<lotuspsychje> !info Ncmpcpp
<ubot5> ncmpcpp (source: ncmpcpp): ncurses-based client for the Music Player Daemon (MPD). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.10-2 (vivid), package size 243 kB, installed size 858 kB
<lotuspsychje> got it
<lotuspsychje> !info dwm
<ubot5> dwm (source: dwm): dynamic window manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.0-7 (vivid), package size 32 kB, installed size 232 kB
<lotuspsychje> we all have what this guy has
<EriC^^> how do i run it? Couldn't connect to MPD (host = localhost, port = 6600): Connection refused
<lotuspsychje> !find mpd
<ubot5> Found: libmpdec-dev, libmpdec2, snmpd, ario, cantata, g15mpd, glurp, gmpc, isakmpd, libaudio-mpd-common-perl (and 33 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=mpd&searchon=names&suite=vivid&section=all
<lotuspsychje> !info snmpd
<ubot5> snmpd (source: net-snmp): SNMP (Simple Network Management Protocol) agents. In component main, is optional. Version 5.7.2~dfsg-8.1ubuntu5 (vivid), package size 72 kB, installed size 218 kB
<lotuspsychje> hmm
<lotuspsychje> not sure how it works
<EriC^^> i installed moc, seems to work, colors suck though
<EriC^^> !info moc
<ubot5> moc (source: moc): ncurses based console audio player. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:2.5.0-1 (vivid), package size 236 kB, installed size 721 kB
<lotuspsychje_> oO
<lotuspsychje_> !info mpd
<ubot5> mpd (source: mpd): Music Player Daemon. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.19.1-1.1 (vivid), package size 360 kB, installed size 1237 kB
<lotuspsychje_> EriC^^: maybe this1 + Ncmpcpp
<EriC^^> it installed libmpdclient2
<EriC^^> maybe i need to restart that or something?
<lotuspsychje_> yeah maybe as deamon needs restart
<EriC^^> i tried to restart nmpd still refusing
<EriC^^> i installed moc though, it's nice, needed some colors fixing
<lotuspsychje_> nice
<EriC^^> still the other one is sick though, maybe it'll work later some how
<EriC^^> lotuspsychje_: it works! installed mpd and it runs now, thanks :>
<lotuspsychje_> aha
<lotuspsychje_> cool stuff
<lotuspsychje_> such nice user desktops on deviant mm
<EriC^^> something is still broke though, says can't set volume and i can't browse for the music
<EriC^^> yeah good stuff on devianart
<lotuspsychje_> EriC^^: you need to edit music folder manually perhaps?
<EriC^^> it's worse than vim
<EriC^^> lol
<lotuspsychje_> loool
<lotuspsychje_> EriC^^: you need to start that from terminal?
<EriC^^> yeah
<lotuspsychje_> maybe man mpd shows usefull stuff?
<EriC^^> wow i think i need to put the music in a dir outside
<lotuspsychje_> lol
<EriC^^> Starting Music Player Daemon mpd                                             mapper: Failed to stat directory "/home/e/Music": Permission denied
<lotuspsychje_> hmm
<EriC^^> you have to give it where the music is first
<EriC^^> i think it's for like a home music server or something
<EriC^^> :D
<lotuspsychje_> EriC^^: http://ncmpcpp.rybczak.net/faq.php
<lotuspsychje_> A: Make sure that path to your MPD music dir in ncmpcpp configuration file is set properly.
<EriC^^> ok i followed this guide http://www.linuxandlife.com/2012/01/simple-guide-to-set-up-mpd-with-ncmpcpp.html
<EriC^^> got it almost working, just not showing all the mp3
<histo> lotuspsychje_: auto spell check?
<histo> I was fixing mine
<lotuspsychje_> ah :p:p
<lotuspsychje_> histo: my bad, had to scroll up :p
<lotuspsychje_> EriC^^: many manual stuff on that guide lol
<lotuspsychje_> EriC^^: you choose the right player haha
<EriC^^> moc is nice it just installed and played straight away, but the columns in the middle suck
<lotuspsychje_> i loved amarok in the past
<EriC^^> this is harder than setting up a webserver or something wth
<EriC^^> lol i cant get it work
<lotuspsychje_> wahaha
<EriC^^> ok, all the music is showing now i think
<lotuspsychje_> EriC^^: you have joined #mpd yayyy
<EriC^^> i think it just had to go over them or something
<lotuspsychje_> a lot of fans like it the hard way
<EriC^^> sweet you can use the mouse to click on them
<EriC^^> nah it looked kind of nice in that screen shot
<lotuspsychje_> yeah like that stuff too
<EriC^^> hmm?
<EriC^^> i didn't join #mpd
<lotuspsychje_> i did
<EriC^^> oh ok
<EriC^^> it has a sick clock screen
<lotuspsychje_> clock inside the player?
<EriC^^> yeah, shows a huge clock in the terminal and the playing music at the bottom
<histo> I use moc
<lotuspsychje_> !info moc
<histo> !info mocp
<ubot5> moc (source: moc): ncurses based console audio player. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:2.5.0-1 (vivid), package size 236 kB, installed size 721 kB
<ubot5> Package mocp does not exist in vivid
<lotuspsychje_> cool!
<EriC^^> i liked moc, i'll probably use it, it's more practical than having a single dir for music and whatever
<histo> yeah check out the themes
<lotuspsychje_> histo: feel free to share your desktop :p
 * lotuspsychje_ is always curious about users desktops
<histo> http://i.imgur.com/3t0zMN7.jpg
<lotuspsychje_> nice your on arch
<lotuspsychje_> helping with ubuntu support :p
<histo> Yeah arch, here's desktop without guake dropped down http://i.imgur.com/ki2z9BP.jpg
<lotuspsychje_> histo: nice1 is that conky right upper corner?
<histo> XFCE4 with just a panel at the bottom, conky gotham theme, whisker menu on the panel. But I use keybaord shortcuts for everything.
<histo> lotuspsychje_: yeah gotham theme
<lotuspsychje_> cool
<histo> http://mmesantos1.deviantart.com/art/Gotham-Conky-Mod-321918251
<lotuspsychje_> histo: feel like my old ubuntu desktop on gnome classic
<histo> I switch between xfce and i3 all the time. I boot to console and have i3 in my xinit but I can still use startxfce4 to get in xfce if need be.
<lotuspsychje_> i3 has big channel fans
<histo> Yeah I'm still helping in #ubuntu.  I started with ubuntu and still help people there also helps me keep in touch with what is going on with it. I have people I've gotten switched to linux using it.
<lotuspsychje_> great purpose
<histo> i3 is nice if you hate grabbing a mouse or a toucpad.
 * histo vi bindings for everything.
<lotuspsychje_> only keyboard
<lotuspsychje_> anyway cheers and nice sundays to all
<BluesKaj> Hey all
#ubuntu-discuss 2016-06-20
<brightside> ....
<brightside> Ah, here's a heartwarming vid
<brightside> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E0_BZphQ7Qo
<brightside> https://youtu.be/E0_BZphQ7Qo
<brightside> Same vid, different link!
<brightside> A German daughter apologizing to her mother.
<brightside> "A German-Canadian, Monika Schaefer, reflects on being bullied as a little girl growing up in Canada, in the aftermath of WWII, for being German. "
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<ducasse> morning!
<lotuspsychje> hi ducasse
<ducasse> hi lotuspsychje, no work today?
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: yep day off finally :p
<ducasse> good, hope you enjoy it :)
<lotuspsychje> yeah tnx
<ducasse> how's it going with your shop?
<ducasse> (the ubuntu thing)
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: slowly start
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: ive contacted my accountant, need to do some paperwork and build a website
<lotuspsychje> and sort that degree issue
<ducasse> lotuspsychje: did you find out about the required certification?
<lotuspsychje> not yet
<lotuspsychje> ive sent like 3 mails to different ppl
<lotuspsychje> i really hope its for serious repair instead of upgrading hardware
<ducasse> ok. i thought that was strange. almost everything is regulated here in norway, but there's nothing like that for computer shops.
<lotuspsychje> well i could understand, messing with motherboards and stuff you need to be qualified
<lotuspsychje> but replacing a hd or ram...
<ducasse> i agree, the main components are so easy to swap that it should not be necessary.
<lotuspsychje> but ill beat the system im sure
<ducasse> :)
<lotuspsychje> ill find a way tru those silly laws
<ducasse> did you own an ubuntu phone? i seem to recall you mentioning that...
<lotuspsychje> yes bq 4.5
<lotuspsychje> ill do those too
<ducasse> are you happy with it?
<lotuspsychje> phone, tablet,laptops,desktops,barebones
<lotuspsychje> yes very
<ducasse> my phone actually got an upgrade tp marshmallow last week, but i've been drooling at the ubuntu phones. they seem very nice.
<lotuspsychje> they only lack is still the most popular android apps
<lotuspsychje> but those are also very vunrable so..
<lotuspsychje> popular vs safety
<ducasse> i don't need many apps at all, so that's not a problem :)
<lotuspsychje> the basics are there
<ducasse> as long as i can get an ssh client i'm good :)
<lotuspsychje> :p
<ducasse> do the various phone models receive updates at the same time?
<lotuspsychje> yes
<lotuspsychje> named under OTA
<ducasse> good. i hate the android update system - or lack of such..
<lotuspsychje> yeah androis is so...
<lotuspsychje> too much stuff going on like windows
<lotuspsychje> and you end up with a full phone of useless stuff
<ducasse> they're practical, but not nice. ios is better, but i have no other apple gear except an old mac mini i don't use.
<lotuspsychje> i can do everything with my bq i need now
<lotuspsychje> very pleased
<ducasse> good. is the software pretty stable by now?
<lotuspsychje> browse, gmail,music,gallery,camera
<lotuspsychje> yes
<lotuspsychje> bbl breakfast mate
<ducasse> ok :)
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<ubuntu572> hi team , looking for help.  Could someone please help me in creating custom netboot.tar.gz
<ubuntu572> please share the procedure link, if its already available
<daftykins> ubuntu572: this is not a support channel, see topic.
<Bashing-om> Aye, a look at the nick list .. and I am in good company .
<OerHeks> yeah, just wondering if ben64 celebrates his birthday today ben65
<daftykins> :D
<Bashing-om> The things inquiring minds do, to keep occupied ! Ben64 (65) I guess will have to illuminate.
<Ben64> today isn't my birthday
<OerHeks> oke, so no identity crisis?
<Ben64> nope
<Ben64> Ben65 has been here for months
<daftykins> newer, faster
<daftykins> 1 more bit than the norm
<Ben64> more canadian
<daftykins> :D
#ubuntu-discuss 2016-06-21
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<ducasse> morning!
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<Bashing-om> !info qtdeclarative5-qtfeedback-plugin:amd64 trusty
<ubot5> Package qtdeclarative5-qtfeedback-pluginamd64 does not exist in trusty
<OerHeks> just qtdeclarative5-qtfeedback-plugin
<OerHeks> !info qtdeclarative5-qtfeedback-plugin
<ubot5> qtdeclarative5-qtfeedback-plugin (source: qtfeedback-opensource-src): transitional dummy package for Qt 5 Service Framework QML module. In component universe, is optional. Version 5.0~git20130529-0ubuntu13 (xenial), package size 3 kB, installed size 14 kB
<OerHeks> but he has got a frankenstein--buntu...
<Bashing-om> OerHeks: Yeah ^ I am learning ! .. going round and around with this issue for Malinux - 3 days now messing with it .
<OerHeks> oke, he got it installed
<Bashing-om> OerHeks: You have the right of that .. 'jessie' repos are also a factor .
<OerHeks> i am not sure what he wanteds to  prove with wayland.
<Bashing-om> OerHeks: He broke the system with 3 off the wall installs . Not at all aware of what the oringinal intent is .
<daftykins> is Malinux Linus Torvalds mum?
<Bashing-om> daftykins: He Malinux may have to have his number before this is resolved :( .. still going round and around .
<daftykins> d'aww
<nedstark> i am going to fork unity 8, add an application menu and a system tray, call it unity 9, and release it before 8
<daftykins> hang in there sir! :)
<OerHeks> i suggest the name Mirland
#ubuntu-discuss 2016-06-22
<ducasse> hi all
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<cunningham> discuss
<cunningham> hi
#ubuntu-discuss 2016-06-23
<Bashing-om> And ... I am done .. G nite
<pauljw> gnite Bashing-om
<OerHeks> some do try to sleep at night
<pauljw> I know I do... :)
<ducasse> morning, all
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<AyLemao> Which iso should I keep for my collection, 32 bit or 64 bit?
<daftykins> if you own all 64-bit hardware, then that's the one to keep.
<AyLemao> Okay 32 bit it is then.
<daftykins> wat
#ubuntu-discuss 2016-06-24
<lordievader> Good morning.
<conartist> lordievader: goodmorning
<lordievader> o/
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<dax> 18:19  * Pelo use to be a big man in this channel,  even had ops for a couple of days
<dax> unsurprisingly i have no idea who this is
<daftykins> i guess all the chasing off blurs into one eventually :)
<dax> or it was before my time. or they're mistaken
<OerHeks> couple of days sounds like it was a mistake.
<dax> idk. apparently Back In The Day that was a thing that happened
<daftykins> "I can't take the pressure, maaaan!" *leaves*
<BluesKaj> hey EriC^^
<EriC^^> hey BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> strange happenings with my gpu, thought installing the nvidia-340 would settle down whatever was causing thermal runaway with the nouveau driver and it seemed to work , still in the 80s tho which is above the normal  65-70C
<EriC^^> damn
<daftykins> what's the DE? an accelerated one?
<BluesKaj> well, it's better than yesterday /var/log showed the temp at 105C when the thermal breaker shut X doen completely , twice, so that's when I installed the 340 driver
<BluesKaj> KDE/Plasma 5.6.5 with OpenGL 3.1/GLX
<BluesKaj> but that's a normal setting
<BluesKaj> seems to be coming down some now
<daftykins> ah yeah so a GUI accelerated desktop
<daftykins> is it old enough that it's perhaps worth checking the/any fan and maybe redoing the thermal paste?
<tgm4883> !info linux-image-4.4.0-22-generic
<ubot5> linux-image-4.4.0-22-generic (source: linux): Linux kernel image for version 4.4.0 on 32 bit x86 SMP. In component main, is optional. Version 4.4.0-22.40 (xenial), package size 17006 kB, installed size 39275 kB
<daftykins> a Bashing-om and a tgm4883 o/
<tgm4883> OerHeks: EriC^^ I browsed the ubottu source and it's using apt to figure out that "optional" state, which means it's pulling it from packaging. Looking at some packaging, it's the "Priority" in the control file. Not sure what would be considered required since this is the definitions https://www.debian.org/doc/debian-policy/ch-archive.html#s-priorities
<tgm4883> daftykins: o/
<Bashing-om> daftykins: Just a good day in the neighborhood . Ya still doing freelance In Spain ?
<tgm4883> !info systemd
<ubot5> systemd (source: systemd): system and service manager. In component main, is required. Version 229-4ubuntu6 (xenial), package size 3596 kB, installed size 18800 kB (Only available for linux-any)
<tgm4883> there we go, a required one
<OerHeks> ah nice find.
<tgm4883> OerHeks: yea that was bothering me what it meant
<tgm4883> I guess kernels don't count as there are many versions
<EriC^^> cool
<daftykins> Bashing-om: nah it was just the one-off trip :) i'd die from the heat there!
<daftykins> i have more geek porn news \o/ https://www.dropbox.com/sh/8iiftw23glst03v/AAAD3QXUYgpmkNdK2LYNVJqca?dl=0
<Bashing-om> Heber Springs, AR: Temp: 90 F (32 C) ~ Clear ~ Heat index: 102 F (39 C) ~ Humidity: 66% ~ Observed: Fri 24, 14:15
<Bashing-om> I am hugging the AC ! ^
<tgm4883> Bashing-om: it's supposed to get up to 69F here today
<tgm4883> Everywhere in the US it's hot, and here I am in the PNW turning on the heater
<Bashing-om> tgm4883: Pardon my ignoarnce - PNW ?-  .. a return to 69 degrees for a high is but a short time in the waiting, all things considered.
<tgm4883> oregon/washington. Pacific NorthWest
<Bashing-om> tgm4883: OK ... I spewnt a couple of yeads Navy time in Puget Sound ..  Seattle is a beautiful city and all .. but all that days and days of rain and clouds ! / Had an opportunity to return in the civillian life and declined .
<tgm4883> Yea rain and clouds is something we have a bunch of
<daftykins> hehe
<daftykins> i was rewatching Frasier, they always talk of the rain ;)
#ubuntu-discuss 2016-06-25
<Bashing-om> Outta Here; Yall take up my slack, please .
<ducasse> morning!
<lordievader> Good morning
<BluesKaj> hiyas all
<justxux> Hi
<EriC^^> hi pauljw :)
<pauljw> hi EriC^^ :)
<pauljw> everyone
<BluesKaj> Hi EriC^^, pauljw
<EriC^^> hi BluesKaj
<pauljw> hey BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> sory for the joins/parts, was testing chrome browser linkage from konversation, which I discovered as useless , FF is ok tho
<BluesKaj> on the laptop
<pauljw> :)
<EriC^^> wow windows 7 day
<pauljw> you aren't thinking nearly fast enough today EriC^^  :D
<EriC^^> hehe
<Netwolf> hello
<Netwolf> I was told people talk about ubuntu here vs the official channel where it seems no one talks about ubuntu
<pauljw> wb BluesKaj
<daftykins> Netwolf: that's because #ubuntu is a support channel, this is a discussion channel
<Netwolf> ah i see
<Netwolf> I updated my kernel today to pf-kernel on 4.6 on xenial
<Netwolf> Linux med.edu.ky 4.6.0-pf1-hardened-kernel+ #1 SMP Sat Jun 25 13:15:38 EDT 2016 i686 i686 i686 GNU/Linux
<Netwolf> I https://pf.natalenko.name/
<Netwolf> this on a cloud server with ssd
<BluesKaj> ok thanks pauljw , was installing the 4.6.3 kernel on my OSs ..some major improvements networking etc and this pc's gpu seems to be running cooler
<daftykins> Netwolf: then it's not supported
<Netwolf> I have seen a jump on 600 points on System Benchmarks Index Score. Quite interesting
<Netwolf> I never asked for support
<pauljw> nice BluesKaj
<daftykins> i'm just telling you what to expect...
<Netwolf> daftykins: are you offering low level kernel support?
<daftykins> no i'm telling you not to try and ask for any
<Jordan_U> Netwolf: Any benchmark showing that this kernel performs your desired workload faster than a stock Ubuntu or upstream kernel.org kernel?
<Netwolf> Jordan_U: Yes absolutely. I ran a few tests before I rebooted into the new kernel but I am observing very similar results to ones posted here: https://habrahabr.ru/post/131263/
<Netwolf> you may need to translate from russian
<Netwolf> the ssd read/write speed is much faster
<Netwolf> I never thought I could customize ubuntu like arch, but given how smooth this kernel runs and the responsiveness, I suggest one to try it
<BluesKaj> pauljw, I started with 4.6.0 kernel after i was having trouble with nvidia kernel modules upgrade bug not being attended to so the new 4.6 gave me a workaround which is better than the one suggesterd on launchpad
<pauljw> BluesKaj, i see.  good you found a solution
<Netwolf> BluesKaj: have you tried 4.6 pf kernel?
<daftykins> can't say i'd trust it personally
<daftykins> also these performance claims are dubious
<BluesKaj> Netwolf, no i heven't , I try to stick to the mainline kernels
<Netwolf> BluesKaj: i have found the bfq+ck-patch offers better ssd, graphics performance
<BluesKaj> Netwolf, googling
<BluesKaj> Netwolf, frankly i doubt I'd notice much increase in speed due the already installed Samsung EVO 850 SSD...think this old pc is pretty much going as fast as it can anyway ;-)
<BluesKaj> Netwolf, btw I'm not a gamer and MPV already does a great job on some videos that even VLC has trouble with
<tgm4883> OerHeks: this guy is a giant tool
<pauljw> and i used to love tatertots...
<tgm4883> pauljw: he is legit? Because he seems like a huge troll
<pauljw> i meant the potatoes, not this clown... :)
<OerHeks> the best thing you could find is this tread, 3th post with xorg .. ugly hack.. https://communities.intel.com/thread/96644
<OerHeks> but this does not work on 16.04 somehowe .. ikonia was buzy with him this morning too
<tgm4883> lol
<OerHeks> also dri=3 no go
<OerHeks> too light intel version, i guess
#ubuntu-discuss 2016-06-26
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<ducasse> morning, lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> hey ducasse how are you?
<ducasse> good, thanks. got some new hardware yesterday, setting up now :)
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: i was just about to ask about your router :p
<ducasse> lotuspsychje: it's really nice :)
<lotuspsychje> great to hear
<ducasse> the only bad thing is needing wine for winbox. some things are missing from the webui.
<lotuspsychje> im usually happy with linksys stuff
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: is there a firmwar upgrade for your device?
<ducasse> lotuspsychje: i'm on the latest stable. things like graphing is only implemented in winbox, not in the webui. thinking of setting up mrtg or munin to get that elsewhere.
<lotuspsychje> yeah, wine is the last resort :p
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: by the way, i found out about the electro technical degree
<ducasse> i don't like to rely on it, so i'm trying to get wverything set up so i can do without. it's the only thing i need it for...
<ducasse> oh, what's the deal?
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: the certificate is real and needed, but there's a backdoor for computers lower then 2kilowatt it doesnt need to be proven
<lotuspsychje> so laptops,desktop,smartphones i wont need
<lotuspsychje> its more for domotica, big clusters,and all stuff higher then 2000watts
<ducasse> oh, i see.
<lotuspsychje> so im happy :p
<ducasse> good :) you should be able to do everything you want to do then.
<lotuspsychje> yeah, but still ill avoid the terms 'repair' on customers bills just in case..
<lotuspsychje> im thinking of just naming the hardware brand i placed, with install/setup/repair/etc
<lotuspsychje> unless its too specific like data recovery or ubuntu install
<ducasse> will you be doing support also, over phone etc?
<lotuspsychje> no, ill try to do it all from home
<lotuspsychje> and setup the system this way, the users wont experience too many issues
<lotuspsychje> the only thing im a bit affraid of is for bad updates
<ducasse> was just thinking it might bring in some extra funds. many might need support at first.
<lotuspsychje> i dont wanna end up with users on black screens
<ducasse> i get that :)
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: the main thing i wanna concentrate on is makeovers from win to ubuntu + ssd
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: so they dont need to buy new pc and get a total new experience
<lotuspsychje> and cheaper
<ducasse> do you think there's a big market for it?
<lotuspsychje> ill make one :p
<lotuspsychje> ill convince users for it
<ducasse> :)
<lotuspsychje> there are tons of reasons right, no virusses anymore, no montlhy checkups $$ at pc store, no payed updates,security
<lotuspsychje> the only trade is to loose their safe envoriment
<Ben64> and no microsoft office
<lotuspsychje> yeah also payed
<lotuspsychje> and libreoffice got real mature these days Ben64
<Ben64> yeah it's great
<Ben64> but people haaaate change
<lotuspsychje> i know
<lotuspsychje> but ppl also like cheap
<lordievader> Good morning.
<lotuspsychje> so if i could convince a free Os + cheap ssd instead of buying new pc
<lotuspsychje> hey lordievader
<lordievader> Hey lotuspsychje, how are you?
<lotuspsychje> great lordievader tnx and you? got new work
<Ben64> i gave my mom my old system + ssd
<Ben64> works great
<lotuspsychje> nice Ben64
<lotuspsychje> Ben64: on windows?
<Ben64> ubuntu mate
<Ben64> got tired of fixing windows problems
<lotuspsychje> great, and does she find her way around?
<Ben64> yeah no problems
<Ben64> she didn't like unity :)
<lotuspsychje> Ben64: did the same with my 75yo dad, not more windows fixing every month
<ducasse> Ben64: i agree with her on that :)
<lotuspsychje> the only thing they need is mail and internet and a movieplayer
<Ben64> me too
<lordievader> lotuspsychje: Doing good here :) What is the new job?
<Ben64> i think i'll go ubuntu mate here next
<Ben64> trying to make ubuntu work for me has gotten harder each time
<Ben64> have weird problems with gnome-fallback
<lotuspsychje> lordievader: in the kitchen of le pain quotidien, and started my sideby business now
<ducasse> Ben64: out of the desktop environments i liked xfce best, but that's probably a very individual thing.
<lotuspsychje> oh by the way, anyone read that article about canonical asking 2 euro to use ubuntu's name on hosting companys?
<ducasse> lotuspsychje: no, where did you see that? 2 euro per install?
<lordievader> lotuspsychje: Ah, quite something different ;)
<lordievader> lotuspsychje: Do you enjoy it?
<lotuspsychje> ive read it in dutch, lets see if i can find something in english
<Ben64> i like having a bunch of stuff in my taskbar
<Ben64> xfce didn't have the options i wanted
<lotuspsychje> lordievader: yes, its temporary :p
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: https://twitter.com/olesovhcom/status/744609239075799044
<lotuspsychje> im gonna use also ubuntu's name on my website, thats why i wondered
<lotuspsychje> http://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2013/11/canonical-abused-trademark-law-to-target-a-site-critical-of-ubuntu-privacy/
<ducasse> yes, i remember the last one.
<ducasse> some days canonical really give a bad impression...
<lotuspsychje> i understand the logo part, it should not be confused with users thinking its part of another business
<ducasse> no, logos can be difficult.
<lotuspsychje> bbl citywalk laterz guys
<ducasse> hmmm... the above tweet seems to be because ovh is serving customers modified ubuntu images while still calling it ubuntu...
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<Netwolf>  "MISC Microsoft SQL Server communication attempt"
<Netwolf>        Source: 123.249.0.151
<Netwolf>                   DNS: error-cdnzz-com.cdnzz.net
<Netwolf> why is a cdn trying to see if I have sql server port open?
 * Netwolf grumbles and ignores the mail alert
<BluesKaj> Netwolf, are you in Hong Kong?
<BluesKaj> the IP you posted is in HK
<Netwolf> BluesKaj: no. Toronto
<BluesKaj> Netwolf, oh right, you mentioned that before. I'm 70KM west of Sudbury
<Netwolf> Yea, I have a whois lookup and a reverse scan of the host. The IDS automatically starts scanning any incoming packet to the network and reverse scans them. And notifies me
<Netwolf> where?
<Netwolf> I drove through sudbury once
<Netwolf> my ex was from tbay
<BluesKaj> small town of Espanola
<Netwolf> Would have gone through it when it went up tobomory
<Netwolf> ?
<Netwolf> Sounds very familiar
<Netwolf> I believe I have driven through it enroute back to tdot
<Netwolf> nice, a canuck :). And so close :)
<BluesKaj> yes if you took the ferry and continued past Manitoulin Island up Hwy6 to Hwy 17
<Netwolf> yup
<Netwolf> so pretty
<Netwolf> feel like an alien landscape
<Netwolf> we had a full moon duing the day and with this odd landscape once we got off the boat. Felt surreal
<BluesKaj> well it's near where the Cambrian Sheild meets the Crutaceous land mass which severalbillion ys younger than the Sheild, very interesting geologically
<BluesKaj> ys=yrs
<BluesKaj> and the Niagara Escarpment
<Netwolf> I also remember my exs father took up somewhere in tbay to show this massive crator. Apparently the conditions are so different 300 feet below that the entire shubbery is ancient
<Netwolf> so cool honestly
<Netwolf> I think you might be talking about the same thing
<BluesKaj> yeah lake nipigon looks like a huge crater
<BluesKaj> thunderbay is far from here
<BluesKaj> cretaceous period , better get my facts straight
<BluesKaj> thunder bay is over 1000Km  from here, altho it's on the Sheild as well
<BluesKaj> anyay i have to check my Xenial install ..bbiab
<Marwins> Hi
<daftykins> more driveby greetings
<Bashing-om> No blood, no bullets. maybe they are the better ?? The good stay .
<daftykins> :D
#ubuntu-discuss 2017-06-19
<Bashing-om> !grub
<ubot5> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<oerheks> Welcome to another day in paradise, 31'C/ sunpower 8.5 today, humidity is gone
<lotuspsychje> same here oerheks
<lotuspsychje> what a summer we havin wow
<EriC^^> morning all
<lotuspsychje> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2017/06/steam-now-available-flatpak
<lotuspsychje> morning EriC^^
<EriC^^> hey lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> working day, have a nice1
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<brunch> hoihoi bluey
<lordievader> Hey BluesKaj, brunch
<BluesKaj> hi lordievader
<lordievader> Hey BluesKaj, how are you doing?
<BluesKaj> fine here, lordievader, how about you?
<lordievader> Doing good here :)
<immu> hi allll
<EriC^^> evening guys
<oerheks> hi EriC^^
<EriC^^> hi oerheks
<daftykins> hey hey :D
<daftykins> guess who's sleeping at his house for the first time in 6 weeks!
<daftykins> not in a bed, mind you XD
<oerheks> too hot for a bed
<daftykins> true, that
<oerheks> hammocks are the best
<daftykins> sleeping bag + sofa will do me
<EriC^^> hey daftykins
<EriC^^> nice
<EriC^^> im sleeping on the sofa myself, my dad's here for a visit so he's sleeping in my bed
<daftykins> ah har
<daftykins> is grandma feeding him the fish? :)
<oerheks> and an kernel update again ...
<oerheks> is this all related to https://blog.qualys.com/securitylabs/2017/06/19/the-stack-clash ??
<oerheks> brb
#ubuntu-discuss 2017-06-20
<Bashing-om> Big updates for xenial libc6's and kernel :
<Bashing-om> !info linux-image-generic xenial
<ubot5`> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.4.0.81.87 (xenial), package size 2 kB, installed size 13 kB
<oerheks> Bashing-om, indeed, maybe because of this https://blog.qualys.com/securitylabs/2017/06/19/the-stack-clash
<Bashing-om> oerheks: ^ tks !After the updates I now get " Jun 19 19:08:37 x1604 gnome-keyring-daemon[1846]: couldn't allocate secure memory to keep passwords and or keys from being written to the disk ".
<oerheks> Yes, seen that in my output of systemctl status lightdm too!
<oerheks> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24903575/
<oerheks> journalctl -b -0 | nc termbin.com 9999
<oerheks> http://termbin.com/etf0
<oerheks> lot of switching dns at the end of the log
<oerheks> dns numbers are legit
<Bashing-om> oerheks: comparing mine . systemctl status lightdm is somewhat similar .
<oerheks> hmm maybe it is better to leave lightdm as soon as possible
<Bashing-om> oerheks: curious me ; what's with the Switching to DNS server many many times in your boot log ?
<Bashing-om> My boot log: http://termbin.com/5bw6 .
<oerheks> Bashing-om, no idea, last updates with kernel didn't go smoothly too
<oerheks> i have this feeling wikeleaks are about to expose the linux hacks soon
<Bashing-om> oerheks: Same on the last updates .. took an extremely long time to complete . Was beginning to be concerned when the upgrades continued . Reboot however was good to me .
<Bashing-om> !themes
<ubot5`> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://freecode.com/tags/theme - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<lotuspsychje> 33 celsius today
<oerheks> yay \0/
<oerheks> sunpowerrrrrrrrrr
<lotuspsychje> we bought a drinking bowl for the birds
<lotuspsychje> they are thirsty aswell
<oerheks> i just watered my plants, thirsty lot
<oerheks> no no no, with tap water ...
<lotuspsychje> :p
<oerheks> lets watch some nice earthquakes today
<lotuspsychje> where?
<oerheks> Dunno, always a surprise
<lotuspsychje> oerheks: you mean thunder & lightning?
<oerheks> No, shaking earth
<lotuspsychje> the world is behaving strange indeed
<lotuspsychje> but so are humans
<lotuspsychje> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2017/06/dash-to-dock-unity-features-coming
<lotuspsychje> seems like gnome gonna be cool tuned
<lotuspsychje> payback from the unity lovers?
<lotuspsychje> http://news.softpedia.com/news/canonical-wants-to-add-hardware-accelerated-video-playback-by-default-to-ubuntu-516555.shtml
<EriC^^> morning all
<lotuspsychje> hey EriC^^
<lotuspsychje> heating up at your side?
<Bashing-om> \o 'lo EriC^^
<EriC^^> hey Bashing-om
<EriC^^> hey lotuspsychje , yup
<EriC^^> how's the shop going?
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: dont have much time, but good!
<EriC^^> cool
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: ordered hp ink, sold clevo latop,did win8 recovery and a data recovery 80gig
<lotuspsychje> invoices are streaming in well EriC^^
<lotuspsychje> hey hey Bashing-om
<EriC^^> cool
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: no ubuntu jobs yet, but they surely will come :p
<EriC^^> :D
<Bashing-om> Location: Heber Springs, AR ~ Cond: 66°F (19°C), Clear ~ Atmo: 100%, 8.0 mi (12.9 km), 30.08 in (1018 mb) ~ Wind: 0 mph (0 km/h), N, N/A°F (N/A°C) ~ Time: 23:55
<EriC^^> hey i got an ssd!
<lotuspsychje> wicj brand EriC^^
<EriC^^> damn it's frk'n fast
<EriC^^> kingston
<EriC^^> i didn't think the ssd is that fast
<EriC^^> wth..
<lotuspsychje> lol
<EriC^^> 2-3secs to boot, 500mb/s copying
<lotuspsychje> ssd is a pleasure to work with
<EriC^^> i put the 2 laptops next to eachother, one ssd one without, both at grub, boot together, it's like magic
<EriC^^> the hdd one seems like it's hanging or something
<EriC^^> xD
<EriC^^> yeah, i'm not using it atm though, it's in my other hp laptop that needs a keyboard, i need the space and ssd is only 120gb
<EriC^^> it's definitely nice though
<lotuspsychje> good enough 120gig
<lotuspsychje> !info preload | EriC^^ nice on ssd
<ubot5`> EriC^^ nice on ssd: preload (source: preload): adaptive readahead daemon. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.4-2 (xenial), package size 34 kB, installed size 135 kB
<EriC^^> nice thanks
<lotuspsychje> swappiness set on 10 will do magic too
<EriC^^> i was thinking if i could remove the cd rom and put the ssd instead
<lotuspsychje> why remove cdrom?
<EriC^^> this newer hp sucks though it's almost a first macbook or something you can't easily remove the stuff
<EriC^^> cause to put ssd + hdd
<lotuspsychje> ah you want second space hd
<EriC^^> i like having all my stuff on the laptop, i need like 400gb just for stuff
<lotuspsychje> dont think ssd fits in de cd/dvd area
<EriC^^> it's so light btw, the ssd
<lotuspsychje> yeah and more shockproof then hd
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: wich Os did you try on your kingston?
<EriC^^> ubuntu 16.04
<lotuspsychje> nice nice
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: i fully tweaked it for ssd aswell
<lotuspsychje> like disabling unwanted services at boot
<lotuspsychje> rocketfast boot
<lotuspsychje> bbl breakfast
<oerheks> hi EriC^^
<oerheks> not the boot time is surprising, the 0 sec accesstime gives faster menu's and such, that is a real killer
<EriC^^> hi oerheks
<EriC^^> cool, good to know!
<EriC^^> i haven't really used it much cause the laptop doesnt have a keyboard yet
<oerheks> and your next step would do that even better: M2
<oerheks> or that IBM? ssd, as fast as ddr3 memory
<lotuspsychje> bbl work
<EriC^^> aha
<EriC^^> looks nice
<EriC^^> so tiny
<oerheks> now a ssd test
<oerheks> sudo hdparm -t /dev/sda1 && sudo hdparm -T /dev/sda1
<oerheks> repeat this 3 times for an average
<oerheks> oerheks@oerheks-workstation:~$ sudo hdparm -t /dev/sda1 && sudo hdparm -T /dev/sda1
<oerheks>  Timing buffered disk reads: 782 MB in  3.00 seconds = 260.46 MB/sec
<oerheks>  Timing cached reads:   8292 MB in  2.00 seconds = 4147.25 MB/sec
<EriC^^> 100mb/s and 9000mb/s here on my hdd
<EriC^^> @ping
<EriC^^> !ping
<oerheks> ¡pong
<EriC^^> :D
<\9_> cd ..
<\9_> whoops
<\9_> nvm me
<oerheks> cd is old, dvd is old, BR ..
<oerheks> The program 'br' is currently not installed. You can install it by typing: sudo apt install bottlerocket
<EriC^^> lol
<lordievader> Good morning
<oerheks> hi lordievader
<lordievader> Hey oerheks, how are you doing?
<oerheks> Doing things before it gets too hot
<oerheks> next: shopping for food
<Ben64> wow, installing ubuntu in uefi mode is a pain in the butt
<lordievader> Is it?
<Ben64> yep
<Ben64> been at it for a while now, problem after problem
<lordievader> Converting my Gentoo install from bios to uefi went quite smooth, sure there were some issues, but that was simply my kernel not being designed for this machine.
<lordievader> What issues are you running into?
<Ben64> boots from usb, then drops down to initramfs because it can't find the drive
<lordievader> Ah, can you find it manually?
<Ben64> yeah, mounted it and it still failed
<Ben64> saw something on the googles that said the partition on the usb should be <4GB so i'm trying that now
<Ben64> still failed
<lordievader> How are you creating the live-usb? (at leastI assume it is a live-usb)
<Ben64> tried many ways
<Ben64> this latest one is making it the furthest so far
<lordievader> I do remember my laptop being very picky in being from what usb it would boot.
<lordievader> In the end there was only one usb/image it would boot, and older Gentoo live-usb.
<Ben64> i'm just trying to bring life into my friend's computer
<Ben64> it's horribly slow on windows
<lordievader> Taking the harddrive out and building the install in another pc ain't an option?
<Ben64> it's an all-in-one thing : /
<Ben64> stuck with a really weak cpu too
<Ben64> hopefully it can do basic stuff with ubuntu
<BluesKaj> howdy folks
<EriC^^> evening all
<BluesKaj> Hi EriC^^
<EriC^^> hi BluesKaj
<EriC^^> how are you?
<BluesKaj> good thanks, and you EriC^^ ?
<EriC^^> good thanks
<BluesKaj> hey brunch875
<Bashing-om> !info libstdc++.so.6 xenial
<ubot5`> Package libstdc++.so.6 does not exist in xenial
#ubuntu-discuss 2017-06-21
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<lotuspsychje> today refreshment at the sea
<lotuspsychje> !info gnome-tweak-tool artful
<ubot5`> gnome-tweak-tool (source: gnome-tweak-tool): tool to adjust advanced configuration settings for GNOME. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.25.3-0ubuntu1 (artful), package size 183 kB, installed size 1067 kB
<lotuspsychje> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2017/06/tweal-tool-gnome-application-menu-top-bar
<lotuspsychje> lovely!
<lotuspsychje> http://news.softpedia.com/news/canonical-outs-major-security-updates-for-all-supported-ubuntu-linux-releases-516567.shtml
<lotuspsychje> !info linux-image-generic
<ubot5`> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.4.0.81.87 (xenial), package size 2 kB, installed size 13 kB
<lotuspsychje> !info linux-image-generic xenial
<lotuspsychje> updating
<lordievader> Good morning
<lotuspsychje> hey lordievader
<lordievader> Hey lotuspsychje, how are you doing?
<lotuspsychje> great going to the sea today
<lotuspsychje> seeking some refreshment
<lordievader> lotuspsychje: Nice, enjoy.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<nacc> do-release-upgrade'd to artful last night, took all of 15 minutes, no issues
 * nacc assumes all users who have problems are doing it wrong :)
<BluesKaj> nacc, that's presumptuos :-)
<nacc> BluesKaj: heh
<nacc> BluesKaj: i also haven't had a release upgrade break in years
<nacc> BluesKaj: but then again, I don't do dumb things like change system configuration files
<nacc> :)
<BluesKaj> yeah , separate / and /home partitons usually prevents that
<nacc> BluesKaj: yeah, I have just / and a swapfile
<BluesKaj> I've had to install a graphics driver in the VT/TTY the odd time , but thaty's usually on a devel OS so that's not unusual
<BluesKaj> 'm running Kubuntu Artful atm and it's quite stable
<nacc> yeah, it looks like 4.11 is in a-p now, so i'm hopeful to see that soon
<nacc> BluesKaj: good point, i also have intel gfx, so no extra drivers
<nacc> BluesKaj: and historically have never used the binary drivers, because i was a kernel dev and didn't game
<BluesKaj> well, intel drivers are usually heads above other HW drivers in my expereince, for exmple there's no need for pulseaudio with intel audio since it works so well directly with alsa
<nacc> yep!
<nacc> also, it 'just works' :)
<BluesKaj> but now Firefox has linked it's webaudio toi pulse, so either I have to install pulse again or use chrome browser, so I chose chrome :-)
<BluesKaj> Hi EriC^^
<EriC^^> hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> I'm not bothered by all the so called spyware that google is supposed be using on us ... I'm just an ordinary home use...what's to spy on ?
<BluesKaj> user
<nacc> BluesKaj: yeah, i use both, for different contexts. I also don't care about spying :)
<BluesKaj> besides a vpn client is handy when needed
<BluesKaj> this is an intersting deveolpment  https://www.pastebin.ca/3834265
<nacc> BluesKaj: yep
<EriC^^> why are there so few people in the channel these days?
<xangua> Nothing to discuss
<xangua> ?
<nacc> heh
<BluesKaj> EriC^^, dunno , noticed ducasse and daftykins haven't been around for over a week...holidays perhaps
<EriC^^> nah i mean in the main channel as well
<EriC^^> it's almost dead, plus 1100people vs the usual 1700-1900
<BluesKaj> yeah, there too
<BluesKaj> bbl
<nacc> EriC^^: i'm not sure, that's a really interesting question
<immu> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2017-June/001215.html
<oerheks> Packages affected: cloud-init maas netcfg nplan ifupdown juju systemd .. nice https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MigratingToNetplan
#ubuntu-discuss 2017-06-22
<lordievader> Good morning
<EriC^^> morning all
<lordievader> Hey EriC^^
<EriC^^> hey lordievader
<EriC^^> how are you?
<lordievader> Doing good here, moving some data from disk to disk. How are you doing?
<EriC^^> lordievader: doing good, thanks
<lordievader> :)
<EriC^^> :)
<ducasse> morning EriC^^, lordievader
<lordievader> Hey ducasse, how are you doing?
<ducasse> ok, thanks, and you? enjoying summer?
<lordievader> Meh, it is way to warm. Going to be 33 today, no airco at work -.-
<EriC^^> hey ducasse
<EriC^^> how are ou?
<EriC^^> *you?
<ducasse> lordievader: luckily, we rarely (if ever) get temps like that. here it's below 20 today.
<lordievader> Yeah, it used to be rare here too...
<ducasse> EriC^^: i'm fine, how are you doing? must be quite hot where you are?
<lordievader> That is a nice temp, care to exchange?
<ducasse> never ;)
<EriC^^> ducasse: i'm doing good, yeah it's so-so here
<EriC^^> not too hot though (yet)
<lotus|artfulbox> quick jump in before work
<ducasse> hi lotus
<lotus|artfulbox> hey ducasse how r you mate
<ducasse> i'm ok, just checking in
<ducasse> soon heading out here
<lotus|artfulbox> oh enjoy mate
<CoderEurope> Heya sup ? lotus|artfulbox ?
<lotus|artfulbox> im updating artfull box
<lotus|artfulbox> CoderEurope, 17.10 helping bug out
<CoderEurope> which buug\s ?
<lotus|artfulbox> CoderEurope, all that i find :p
<CoderEurope> lotus|artfulbox, any examples bubble up for me to view, then ?
<CoderEurope> lotus|artfulbox, hello , you there ?
 * CoderEurope sneezes
<CoderEurope> he doesnot know :D
<ducasse> maybe those updates were not entirely successful ;)
<ducasse> gtg
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<ducasse> oerheks: fyi, the lubuntu alternate image lets you select whether or not to install a desktop. if you don't, it's basically the same as using the server image except that all the server stuff is not installed either. (afaik)
<oerheks> not sure now, that is not how i read it, i think it is lubuntu with a textmode installer.
<ducasse> yes, but you can select not to install the lxde stuff. it's one of the last steps, that's how i installed this laptop.
<CoderEurope> Anyone have a go of "hypothes", yet ? https://octodon.social/users/22/updates/147446
<brunch875> CoderEurope: I don't know if annotating the web would be such a hot idea. Especially since the main issue of misinformation is everyone being able to voice their opinion
<brunch875> you'd basically get way too many clueless people annotating cluelessly
<lotuspsychje> all the windows open, fresh air flowing in
<brunch875> lotuspsychje: you mean 40°C «fresh» air coming in?
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> its cloudy here after 34 degrees day, lemme holdon to my dream :p
<brunch875> my sister told me she read on nytimes that the temperature of Spain (my country) will be over 35° for over 100 days yearly
<lotuspsychje> its nearly a breeze
<lotuspsychje> wow
<brunch875> starting 2030
<brunch875> time to migrate I guess
<lotuspsychje> time to buy a pool
<brunch875> I can't stand the heat
<brunch875> I'd rather live inside a freezer
<lotuspsychje> lol
<brunch875> at least you can use _more blankets_
<lotuspsychje> if its too much, cant stand it neither for sleep
<lotuspsychje> hey BluesKaj
<lotuspsychje> !info gnome-tweak-tool artful
<ubot5`> gnome-tweak-tool (source: gnome-tweak-tool): tool to adjust advanced configuration settings for GNOME. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.25.3-0ubuntu1 (artful), package size 183 kB, installed size 1067 kB
<BluesKaj> hi lotuspsychje
<BluesKaj> lotuspsychje, guess all you former unity guys have switched to gnome eh?
<lotuspsychje> im testing this in gnome: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2017/06/tweal-tool-gnome-application-menu-top-bar
<lotuspsychje> BluesKaj: right now im helping bug out ubuntu desktop 17.10 with gnome by default
<BluesKaj> oh nice, always hated the panel at the yop
<lotuspsychje> but all my other boxes still on unity xenial
<BluesKaj> top even
<lotuspsychje> BluesKaj: i think when 18.04 will hit the streets, its gonna be nicely tuned
<brunch875> I must say I'm liking gnome so far
<brunch875> builtin desktop recording
<brunch875> redshift
<BluesKaj> doesgnome still have the dash
<lotuspsychje> BluesKaj: activities left
<brunch875> you mean tapping alt?
<brunch875> or you mean the big menu?
<BluesKaj> yeah the launcher on the left
<brunch875> I like how it works but I'd add a couple of improvements to it
<BluesKaj> prefer everything in the panel at thje bottom
<lotus|artfulbox> http://imgur.com/a/FjsQ1
<brunch875> I wish I could close windows from there
<lotuspsychje> that canonical desktop survey is promising, alot of users choose dash to dock
<BluesKaj> not for me...I'm sticking with kde/plasma :-)
<brunch875> I keep on hitting alt-f4 to close them but nothing happens
<brunch875> BluesKaj: how's kde? I might jump over if it has more hotkeys
<brunch875> I just highly dislike using the trackpad
<lotuspsychje> a flavor for everyone
<BluesKaj> brunch875, dunno i don't use hotkeys
<BluesKaj> this is a dektop pc
<brunch875> I also didn't use the mouse much when I was on the desktop
<lotuspsychje> terminal and hotkeys?
<brunch875> yeah, all the time
<lotuspsychje> :p
<brunch875> I'd say my favourite key is the escape key because of that
<lotuspsychje> lol
<brunch875> it cancels/closes almost everything
<brunch875> I'm glad gnome kept that at least
<BluesKaj> old one too 2008 vintage with some HW improvements, like 6G RAM and nvidia lower end gerforce 210, samsung EVO 250 ssd
<lotuspsychje> nice
<BluesKaj> amd 5200+ cpu , is the bottleneck I think
<brunch875> gtx210?
<BluesKaj> https://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814121422
<BluesKaj> gotta use a lower end card due to the lower wattage PSU on this pc
<Bashing-om> BluesKaj: Old 2007 vintage " Version: AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 5000+ " chugging right on along . A bot slow on a heavy DE :)
<BluesKaj> Bashing-om, cool! :-)
<lotus|artfulbox> my desktop still amd 3200+ lol
<lotus|artfulbox> going like rocket
<Bashing-om> BluesKaj: I tell the truth .. running a minimal install is just a tad bit slower on a hard drive as is xubuntu full install on a SSD .
<BluesKaj> just like my vehicle ...a 2005 Ford Taurus  has 96K KM /60K miles on it ...runs fine so we're keeping it for a while longer
<BluesKaj> my neighbours look sideways at it, but i don't have to make a 450buck montlhy payment on it for 7yrs or some such, like his brand new Ford F-150
<BluesKaj> i haven't bought a brand new vehicle since '92 , and don't plan to next time either
<BluesKaj> <---retired on fixed income
<BluesKaj> Bashing-om, adding the ssd made the most difference speedwise
<BluesKaj> i use the old hdd on the rpi3, works well
<Bashing-om> BluesKaj: Well ! I drive a '82 Toyota PU - A miilopn miles or so on it .. When I die, bury me in it ! - beat and banged up - still reliably gets me from point A to point B :)
<BluesKaj> oh yeah those toyotas a tough vehicles
<BluesKaj> are
<brunch> hmph I need a program to make annotations on pictures
<brunch> but which :Þ
<BluesKaj> think he's looking for shutter
<lotuspsychje> bbl sleeptime
<BluesKaj> Time to call it a day here too ...take care
<daftykins> https://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-3339-1/
<nacc> <rant>why do people just not think about what they are doing as root</rant>
<Bashing-om> Do not play with fire ! ( and the kid sets the field ablaze )
<nacc> s/and/as/ :)
#ubuntu-discuss 2017-06-23
<lordievader> Good morning
<lordievader> \o/ added an ssd to my server :D
<immu> lordievader, cool
<dubs286> having an issue installing any packages. where can i view the apt log to see what the issue is?
<lordievader> immu: Indeed, had it laying around from my previous laptop, finally got round to adding it to that box.
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<immu> hi
<lordievader> Morning BluesKaj
<lordievader> How are you doing?
<BluesKaj> Hey lordievader, fine here, and you?
<lordievader> Doing good here too, added an ssd to my server :)
<lordievader> What is in store for today?
<immu> brb
<immu> hi
<Bashing-om> !esm
<ubot5`> Canonical offers paid extended security support for 12.04 through the Ubuntu Advantage program. For more information, see https://ubuntu.com/esm . ESM is not an Ubuntu community offering; please direct questions about it to Canonical directly.
<immu> !esm
<ubot5`> Canonical offers paid extended security support for 12.04 through the Ubuntu Advantage program. For more information, see https://ubuntu.com/esm . ESM is not an Ubuntu community offering; please direct questions about it to Canonical directly.
<immu> hmm
<immu> Bashing-om, what is the level of Optimus technology support in ubuntu?
<BluesKaj> !optimus
<ubot5`> Ubuntu uses nvidia-prime to support optimus videocards.
<immu> ok
#ubuntu-discuss 2017-06-24
<EriC^^> morning all
<oerheks> hi EriC^^
<EriC^^> hi oerheks :)
<lordievader> Good morning
<oerheks> Welcome to weekend-support, lets keep the trolls buzy and help the needed
<lordievader> Go for it oerheks_ \o/
<oerheks> curl wttr.in/~Haarlem
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<lordievader> Hey BluesKaj, how are you?
<BluesKaj> hey lordievader , fine thanks, and you?
<lordievader> Doing good here :)
<lordievader> BluesKaj: what is in store for you today?
<BluesKaj> oh, not much , some yardwork and errands later ...rearranging colours in konversation atm , tryng a balck background light cloured fonts
<BluesKaj> black*
<lordievader> I'm never really a fan of those dark themes.
<BluesKaj> what's up for you today, lordievader ?
<lordievader> Mostly work, we will see what the rest of the day brings.
<BluesKaj> the white background on a large screen is hard on these old eyes ...fatiguing
<lordievader> I can understand that.
<EriC^^> hey guys
<BluesKaj> just experimenting ...i may revert later if I can't get it right
<EriC^^> morning lordievader
<BluesKaj> Hi EriC^^
<EriC^^> hi BluesKaj
<lordievader> Hey EriC^^
<lordievader> How are you?
<EriC^^> lordievader: good thanks, you?
<lordievader> Doing good here. Really starting to like the matrix IRC riot combo :D
<EriC^^> what's that?
<EriC^^> matrix irc riot combo?
<lordievader> IRC bridged into matrix, and using the riot chat app
<BluesKaj> what's atrix?
<BluesKaj> matrix
 * EriC^^ still confused
 * EriC^^ even more actually xD
<BluesKaj> some kind of anonimizer?
<lordievader> That way I get push messages if my name is mentioned, shared history across multiple devices and I can chat on my phone wherever I am.
<lordievader> Matrix.org ;)
<EriC^^> nice!
<lordievader> Indeed :)
<lordievader> I'm in a bus right now ;)
<BluesKaj> using your phone?
<lordievader> Jup
<BluesKaj> my fingers are too large for my small phone's KB ...I seldom use the virt KB ...data is turned off anyway. It's mosly a phone and camera in my hanfs :-)
<BluesKaj> hands
<lordievader> To each their own ;)
<BluesKaj> guess I'm just an old fogey who hates wearing glasses :-)
<BluesKaj> brb, gotta fix this mess i made of this client's colours
<EriC^^> wb BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> thanks EriC^^ , just mucking about with Konversation, trying to make it easier on the eyes and readable at the same time ...think I had it right the dirst time :-)
<BluesKaj> first
<EriC^^> :)
<EriC^^> hey pauljw :)
<pauljw> Hi EriC^^
<EriC^^> how are you?
<pauljw> doing well, thanks.  you?
<EriC^^> doing good, thanks
<pauljw> :)
<EriC^^> :)
<BluesKaj> Hey pauljw
<pauljw> hey BluesKaj, how's it going?
<BluesKaj> good thanks pauljw, and how about you ?
<pauljw> doing well here.  still a little short on coffee intake, but I'm getting there... :)
<BluesKaj> yeah , I cut back on the caffeine, feels better, less heartburn
<BluesKaj> it's a grand day here ..cooler and sunny...I hate the heat
<pauljw> ah, well glad it helped you to cut back but it's my only remaining vice so I continue to abuse it. :D  It's going to get to around 80F today and tomorrow but the humidity is lower than during the week and the rains have quit.  supposed to be dry for the next 7 days.
<BluesKaj> yeah, 21C/70F and dry here, but rain and much cooler tomorrow ...crappy
<pauljw> BluesKaj, you're probably going to get what just went through here as it was headed NE.  Lot's of flooding and some severe t-storms and a reported tornado.  The soybeans look good though, they needed the rain.
<BluesKaj> pauljw, think the southern part of Ontario already received that rain, there was floding by some of the rivers and creeks around the Toronto area yesterday
<pauljw> ah, BluesKaj, wasn't sure how fast it moving.
<pauljw> *was moving...
<pauljw> i'm outta here for a bit, gonna wash the car before it hits 80F...
<immu> yo amigos
<daftykins> \o
<lordievader> Hey daftykins and immu
<daftykins> hi hi, what's new?
<immu> lordievader, daftykins whats up
<immu> its EID tomm
<daftykins> mmm knocking around the house today, finally the heat wave has gone :D
<lordievader> Not much here, going to have dinner
<immu> ok
<daftykins> i might have a look at diagnosing the poor line condition on my parents ADSL2 service shortly
<immu> hmm ADSL2 , don't remember last time when i heard that name
<daftykins> still some holdouts running the 20Mb down and 1Mb up service over here - mostly switched to VDSL2
<Bashing-om> Let's do Saturday :)
<daftykins> \o/
<daftykins> welcome back, game faces on!
<Bashing-om> Hey daftykins :) Good day to ya Sir .
<daftykins> and to thee! how are things in Bashing-om land this fine weekend?
<Bashing-om> Ih just fine. considering the condition of the lawn mowers - and the condition of the grass .. Hope soon both will co-reside :)
<daftykins> oh is the infernal machine refusing to start again?
<ducasse> Bashing-om: i wonder if those mowers will ever run again ;)
<ducasse> \o daftykins
<Bashing-om> Well of 3 . 1) carb issues will not run ; 2( drive belt issues - does not want to pull; 3) can not keep the deck raised to a cutting heigth . All have solutions; all dealing with that aggravation factor .
<daftykins> hey ducasse what's new?
<ducasse> very, very little :)
<daftykins> Bashing-om: all different models so you can't make a hybrid? :)
<Bashing-om> daftykins: Yeah . all different manufacturers . Of the 3, I prefer the Trot Built - faster, bigger and the more comfortable . 10 acres to keep after . Now when things get out of hand I bet I have the motivation to fire up the tractor and bush hog !
<Bashing-om> Troy Built*
<Bashing-om> Away from keyboard . back in bout an hour .
<Bashing-om> Baaccckkk .
<daftykins> \o/
<daftykins> if Mrs -om asks, the grass hath been slain
<Bashing-om> !minimal
<ubot5`> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
#ubuntu-discuss 2017-06-25
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<baizon> hi lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> hey baizon
<lotuspsychje> all good on ryzen?
<baizon> all perfect :)
<lotuspsychje> great :p
<EriC^^> hi all
<immu> Eid Mubarak to you all
<lordievader> Good morning
<EriC^^> afternoon gentlemen
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
#ubuntu-discuss 2018-06-18
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: Not a thing has changed since your last :(
<lotuspsychje> kk Bashing-om tnx for the headsup
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: Us full timmers should keep a log file of what transpires in the session :P
<lotuspsychje> nano irclogs | grep trolls
<lotuspsychje> when is the next newsletter Bashing-om ?
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: It is ready to go tomorrow :)
<lotuspsychje> cool Bashing-om
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: A lot of reduced sweat when it is ready before the deadline :P
<Squarism> one thing that feels like such a mismatch in desktop OS design is the strong separation into programs instead of context. For a user its more important what context they work in rather than what programs they use. My 3 webpages, word document, command prompt should be associated with context more than what programs I use. I wonder if there are any work done on this frontier?
<lotuspsychje> not sure i follow Squarism
<lotuspsychje> Squarism: talk about bionic now?
<Squarism> lotuspsychje, https://imgur.com/a/XlMQ7RX <-- is this helping the poor human work efficiently?
<Squarism> lotuspsychje, no this is just a philosophical discussion on desktop OS design
<lotuspsychje> Squarism: yes, wich destop exactly
<lotuspsychje> lol at your tabs Squarism
<Squarism> lotuspsychje, who knows if you need a tab again right?
<EriC^^> morning all
<ducasse> good morning
<Bashing-om> Oh ! The Day crew is on ... why am I still here ?
<ducasse> hi Bashing-om - you not gone to bed yet?
<ducasse> been busy?
<Bashing-om> ducasse: For a change my Sunday session has been very brisk :)
<ducasse> Bashing-om: got your gold stars, then ;)
<lordievader> Good morning
<Bashing-om> ducasse: While brisk .. have no happy posters . Sometimes there just is no good solution :( No gold stars .
<ducasse> morning lordievader - all well in .nl?
<lordievader> Doing good here. Bit tired. Had a christmas dinner yesterday.
<ducasse> Bashing-om: d'awww - better luck tomorrow, then :-/
<ducasse> lordievader: practicing a bit early?
<lordievader> Or late 😋
<Bashing-om> ducasse: ACPI issue that the script might fix/ runit bug still open/ display start issue that the big boys have also not solved / tear down from default to minimal - Ya got no idea of what you are asking !.
<Bashing-om> Anyway folks .. my eyes are crossing .. time to cease and desist \o
<ducasse> Bashing-om: sleep well!
<Bashing-om> bye - yall have a good one .
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<JimBuntu> Good morning, BluesKaj.
<BluesKaj> 'Morning JimBuntu
<hggdh> mornings
<JimBuntu> ... and the freaks come out.
<BluesKaj> and linux snobs who think because they have a bit of expertise in one area think they're experts overall
<BluesKaj> anyway gotta pick up the snail mail...bbiab
<oerheks> hush, add as many ppaś as you can
<daftykins> make an apt update take 5 mins ;)
<oerheks> or make it a frankenstein-ubuntu with debian packages
 * daftykins shudders
<oerheks> !!kazinga!!
<BluesKaj> heh :-)
<BluesKaj> oerheks:  yeah, I'm quite sure I know who you mean, but he's harmless and means well, just a bit misinformed about how linux OSs actually work :-)
<BluesKaj> well, got errands to do and other chores....take care
<tomreyn> nacc: btw. mrvanes was apparently using mythbuntu (based on the package version they posted), just in case there'll be more support requests from them.
<nacc> tomreyn: i think that was the ppa version but yeah
<nacc> so i wonder if they were using the mythbuntu ppa
<tomreyn> well probably then.
<nacc> sigh, curlyears is back
<nacc> don't have the patience today!
<daftykins> :D
<EriC^^> hey guys
<EriC^^> good evening
<oerheks> hi EriC^^, just in time for a helping hand
<EriC^^> hey oerheks
<daftykins> :D
<daftykins> * oerheks feeds EriC^^ to the wolves
<EriC^^> lol
<oerheks> no mercy
<oerheks> :-D
<Bashing-om> And UWN is published :)
#ubuntu-discuss 2018-06-19
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<EriC^^> morning lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> hey hey
<ducasse> good morning
<lordievader> Good morning
<ducasse> morning, lordievader - all well today?
<lordievader> Doing good here
<lordievader> How are you?
<ducasse> doing well, thanks - planning the day here
<lordievader> What is in store for today?
<ducasse> ordering some stuff (new toys), going into the city - other than that we'll see
<ducasse> looking at refurbished laptops from businesses, this one needs an upgrade
<ducasse> which means a full replacement
<lordievader> 'this one' meaning the one you are chatting from?
<lotuspsychje> hey lordievader
<ducasse> yup, lordievader - it's an old hp piece of junk
<lotuspsychje> :p
<lotuspsychje> your not gonna throw it away right ducasse
 * lotuspsychje collects museum pieces :p
<ducasse> no, keep it as backup
<lotuspsychje> cool
<ducasse> or give it to my nephew, maybe
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: is that the one running i3 on arch?
<lotuspsychje> shhh dont wake daftykins he would throw it away lol
<ducasse> no, i3 on ubuntu. arch is on my desktop.
<lotuspsychje> kk
<lotuspsychje> https://www.deviantart.com/art/Arch-i3-conkyi3bar-750386179
<lotuspsychje> one for you ducasse
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<ducasse> morning BluesKaj - all well today?
<BluesKaj> Hey ducasse, doing fine here, how about you?
<pauljw> hi everyone
<oerheks> :-)
<pauljw> :)
<lotuspsychje> good evening to all
<oerheks> hi there lotus
<lotuspsychje> hey hey oerheks
<lotuspsychje> hows support going?
<lotuspsychje> hmm 1749 not bad
<oerheks> slow, cooking diner
<lotuspsychje> bon apetit!
<EriC^^> !info teeworlds
<ubot5> teeworlds (source: teeworlds): online multi-player platform 2D shooter. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.4+dfsg-1 (bionic), package size 348 kB, installed size 933 kB
<leftyfb> cool as hell https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YEq9R1soJo8
<nacc> leftyfb: gl, i wish you well dealing with curlyears
<leftyfb> nacc: as long as he types English
<nacc> they often cite their age and aspergers as to why they don't follow directions fyi
<leftyfb> I'll be done after this though. If they're getting issues with cd not being recognized, something is seriously wrong. It's either not a default/fresh install or bad HDD
<nacc> yeah they've made some weird claims in the past
<oerheks> restoring a backup, wonders why things don't work, and messed around with chown..
<oerheks> i see no cure for curly ..
<nacc> yeah i'm fairly sure their firefox issue is because they chowned the wrong uid
<nacc> dunno and don't care anymore :)
<leftyfb> where do you guys see the restoring/chowning?
<nacc> it was earlier, iirc
<leftyfb> nacc: you know you're well beyond where he needs to be right? :)
<nacc> leftyfb: yeah ... i'm ready to chock them up as another "they shouldn't use linux" user and /ignore
<leftyfb> btw, IntelCore is definitely not bugzie as someone previously suspected. IntelCore apologized for something
<leftyfb> oerheks: "<curlyears> nacc:  cat, cd, ls amping others" pretty sure just wiping .mozilla won't fix their issue
<nacc> lol, they are also in my /ignore
<leftyfb> in reality, they could probably just create a new user and everything will be fine, but I want them to understand the severity of whatever mess they got themselves into
<oerheks> lets see what he comes up with, avoiding questions
<sonicwind> lol
<sonicwind> would love to see a write-up of the 10 best support requests/convos from over the years....
<sonicwind> best/worst
<oerheks> oh, we can fill 100 best ..
<sonicwind> I'm sure
<oerheks> .. best trolls
<oerheks> :-D
<sonicwind> with all these spelling mistakes, I can only imagine what he's done to his system... wondering if this is the same guy from yesterday who said he had a medical condition... ?
<leftyfb> it is
<sonicwind> ok, kinda thought so
<oerheks> when he talks about his situation, he makes mistakes, but when he helps someone else, he suddenly types (almost) normal
<oerheks> yeah
<oerheks> no
<sonicwind> lol
#ubuntu-discuss 2018-06-20
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<lordievader> Good morning
<ducasse> good morning
<lordievader> Hey ducasse How are you doing?
<ducasse> hi lordievader - all well, thanks, and you?
<lordievader> Doing okay here.
<ducasse> goodie, enjoy your morning :) rain expected here today
<lordievader> Not very great weather here either.
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<lordievader> 👋
<BluesKaj> well, Canada is 3 months away from cannabis legalization, the nbill has passed both houses of parliament and  is now in the hands of the buireaucrats to set up the distribution and othe paramaters
<BluesKaj> the Provinces have some jurisdiction like legal age and the distribution/store fronts etc
<lbdesign> If the bill has passed two houses what more does it have to pass?
<BluesKaj> lbdesign:  no more, it's a done deal, it's just going to take time for the law to be implemented
<BluesKaj> lbdesign:  we have to 2 houses of parliament, the house of commons and the senate ... if you were joking about passing houses , well, i won't comment on your attempt at humoor :-)
<BluesKaj> http://www.cbc.ca/news/politics/senate-passes-government-pot-bill-1.4713222
<lbdesign> I'm Norwegian and don't know Canadian politics so the question was sincear. My question was more abouut whom could veto the bill.
<BluesKaj> lbdesign:  there's no veto in Canada's parliament, only if there are enough votes in parliament to pass a bill ...this is not like the US, where the presisent can veto certain bills passed by their congress
<lbdesign> so why the wait? Just to get law enforcement and buirecratic bullshit in order?
<BluesKaj> yes
<BluesKaj>  cannabis impaired driving a vehicle on public roads has become a major concern/issue for the provinces' law enforcement  since that's their legal jurisdiction
<lbdesign> But it's the law. How long before they cache up?
<BluesKaj> I don't know , the debate right now is between the old method of alcohol impairment vs THC  blood levels and how to measure impairment. It's difficult since  THC remains in blood for up top 6 weeks  in minute quantities, but the real debate is what levels will constittute THC impairement.  There is no device that can measure THC blood levels at the roadside atm.
<guiverc> BluesKaj, howdy, are you pleased, not pleased or don't care about change?   as for roads, I thought our police [vic au] had a test they did (on occasion) on drivers, beyond alcohol (blow until I tell you to stop), a small % are taken into van for testing for thc  - from what you said, maybe results come later & police door knock later & remove car/drivers-licence (I've never cared to know with thc)
<BluesKaj> guiverc: yeah, reliable a roadside test for THC isn't available yet, but impaired driving by alcohol or drugs has been surpassed by idiots texting while driving, killing innocent drivers and themselves
<BluesKaj> here in Canada
<BluesKaj> I'm for cannabis legalization , the junk added to the street pot can be dangerous, best to have some quality control over it
<guiverc> using phones [whilst driving] is a real hot police issue here too... (alcohol & drugs always are; quite a few big blue booze buses (& ~2 drug) used in (transporting cops & testing drivers) on random-testing here...
<guiverc> weed is illegal in my state, a brother lives in a state (sa) where its not-illegal (i forget the term, de-criminalized maybe), can't be sold, but max 5 plants per property are okay from memory
<BluesKaj> it's gona be 4 plants here
<guiverc> sa (south aust) was 3 plants I think originally; then increased to 5...  (i only remember as i used it to stir my brother when he moved to that state..)
<BluesKaj> Cannabis and other drugs  are under federal jurisdiction here, the provinces have some say, but the overall resposibility and court jurisdiction is federal.  After the legislation goes into effect the sentence for selling pot illegally will be up to 14 yrs...kind of excessive IMO
<guiverc> sure sounds excessive (to me too!)
<guiverc> but if your courts are like ours, that'll be the max sentence which is barely if ever used.. (judges discretion applies here with legislation treated as maximum)
<BluesKaj> yeah, there's alot of opposition to that part of the law,. It will most likely be amended before the legal date to sell and buy comes around
<BluesKaj> one of the reasons to legalize is the due to the number of court cases generated by small pot possession busts
<guiverc> you don't have magistrates to hear those (taking the burden from 'courts'), or do you treat the magistrates court as part of the 'court' system?
<JimBuntu> The best reason is to seriously look at WHY it's currently not legal/criminal. Does it have basis and merit.
<BluesKaj> the courts here are plugged with cops trying make aname for thjemselves busting kids and charging them with "intent to sell" if caught with more than an ounce/28 grams
<guiverc> though - the big difference BluesKaj is the federal law applying to you.. (i just realize!) as drugs are handled state wise here, local magistrates down the road deal with the issue here... well before going to state level, as federal law isn't involved here...
<guiverc> ouch.  glad we don't have that issue here (with drugs, here i've only heard of cops making a name for themselves with confiscating cars allegedly used for hooning etc..)
<JimBuntu> I had not heard of "hooning". I get it now. That appears not to be a globally used word
<guiverc> hooning - a word i hear regularly on local news..  -- i looked at duckduck & it had a definition so I don't feel so bad :)
<guiverc> "Hoon  A hoon, in Australia and New Zealand, is a person who deliberately drives a vehicle in a reckless or dangerous manner, generally in order to provoke a reaction from onlookers..."  (wikipedia)
<BluesKaj> nutbars here :-)
<guiverc> :)
<JimBuntu> for sure, don't feel bad for using it, we have the glory of search engines at our fingertips, lol.
<oerheks> oh no, don't unplug the multicard reader ..
<JimBuntu> lol
<leftyfb> god damn he's the worst
<oerheks> worse that Crazytux?
<leftyfb> not sure I was overly active during that time
<JimBuntu> 1 can of beer says he has something plugged into the reader/writer or such.
<oerheks> 2 cans of beer, he did disable secure boot, but not fastboot
<oerheks> 3 cans of beer, he is on WSL
<leftyfb> oerheks: now now :)
<oerheks> Meltdown and Spectre .. along with their many variations [1, 2, 3] are all timing attacks
<oerheks> good thing to shutdown HT
<oerheks> https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/news/security/openbsd-disables-intel-cpu-hyper-threading-due-to-security-concerns/
<daftykins> wouldn't bother personally :)
<nacc> it seems very hypothetical right now; i wonder if there is a undisclosed CVE
<daftykins> i'm still waiting on the next microcode update from intel for v4
<daftykins> :)
<daftykins> it's probably going to be like this all year
<leftyfb> aren't all the new chips coming out with fixes for this?
<leftyfb> coffeelake?
<daftykins> i'd be willing to bet not enough has changed in them
<leftyfb> https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/2018/03/16/intel-spectre-meltdown-cpu-fix-coffee-lake/
<daftykins> yes, but more have been announced since they produced that
<nacc> leftyfb: aiui, this is architectural in HT, not sure it's fixed
<nacc> but i really don't know and i imagine they are mostly reducing the possibility of the timing attack
<lotuspsychje> good evening to all
<pauljw> hi everyone
<lotuspsychje> that qwebirc fella asking every hour other questions..troll?
<oerheks> if it is the same ip..
<lotuspsychje> yeah in theory it could be every new guy
<leftyfb> https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/9zwTFytrsP/
<leftyfb> different people
<oerheks> !yellowpages suse
<ubot5> oerheks: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<oerheks> https://www.bing.com/search?q=ubuntu+18%2F04+bug+no+wobbly+windows
#ubuntu-discuss 2018-06-21
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<tsimonq2> hi lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> hey tsimonq2 morning mate
<tsimonq2> How are you?
<lotuspsychje> all fine here tsimonq2
<tsimonq2> Good to hear
<lotuspsychje> 1 week left kitchen work, then i concentrate on my ubuntu business
<tsimonq2> What's new around these parts? :)
<tsimonq2> Ah :D
<tsimonq2> Whatcha cookin'?
<lotuspsychje> tsimonq2: i run a ubuntu webshop with cleavo barebone laptops with samsung 850 pro ssd
<lotuspsychje> *clevo
<tsimonq2> Oh nice!
<tsimonq2> I was asking about the cooking though. ;)
<lotuspsychje> ahh lol
<lotuspsychje> im the chefs helper
<lotuspsychje> its a vegan lunch restaurant, every day another lunch
<tsimonq2> Nice :D
<tsimonq2> lotuspsychje: What does your nick mean btw?
<tsimonq2> I've always wondered but keep forgetting to ask
<lotuspsychje> tsimonq2: lotus= budhism psyche=the digital age je=belgian little maker addon
<tsimonq2> Ah :D
<tsimonq2> Makes sense, cool
<lotuspsychje> tsimonq2: how about yours, a monk?
<tsimonq2> My full name is T. Simon Quigley II
<lotuspsychje> aha
<lotuspsychje> that also makes sense
<tsimonq2> I disclose a lot about myself online, but my first name is something I keep secret. :)
<tsimonq2> My record's clean and everything, but still being a minor, I'm covering my bases...
<lotuspsychje> :p
<tsimonq2> Maybe I'll make it public when I'm 18. :P
<lotuspsychje> tsimonq2: you working on cosmic yet?
<tsimonq2> Absolutely
<tsimonq2> Been working on it for a few months now. :P
<lotuspsychje> neat
<tsimonq2> Lubuntu switches to LXQt this release.
<tsimonq2> Looots of work to do.
<lotuspsychje> aha
<lotuspsychje> early bird gets the worm :p
<tsimonq2> hehe
<tsimonq2> I should get some sleep.
<tsimonq2> Nice talking with you lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> ok mate sleep tight
<lotuspsychje> and see you another round
<tsimonq2> o/
<lordievader> Good morning
<lotuspsychje> hey lordievader
<lotuspsychje> all good on your side?
<lordievader> Apart from the weather, yes.
<lordievader> How are you doing?
<lotuspsychje> all fine here, we have 27c yesterday
<lordievader> Yeah, yesterday was nice. Today 16c max.
<lotuspsychje> yeah they predict rain here today
<lordievader> It already rained here 😋
<lotuspsychje> aha
<lordievader> Would be good if it went your way 😋
<lotuspsychje> lol
 * lotuspsychje grabs a big umbrella
<ducasse> good morning
<xangua> Good midnight
<lordievader> 👋
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<lotuspsychje> good evening to all
<nacc> lotuspsychje: morning
<lotuspsychje> hey nacc
<nacc> lotuspsychje: how are you today?
<lotuspsychje> all good mate, just finished work
<nacc> lotuspsychje: nice :)
<lotuspsychje> nacc: how was your day so far?
<nacc> lotuspsychje: woken up early by kid, but had pancakes and now ready to start the work day :)
<lotuspsychje> nice pancakes
<lotuspsychje> we also like those in the morning
<lotuspsychje> nacc: new work still good?
<nacc> lotuspsychje: yeah; new CEO got announced yesterday
<nacc> should be good for the company
<lotuspsychje> neat
<lotuspsychje> whats your job title exactly?
<lotuspsychje> (not that im gonna judge : )
<nacc> Senior Software Engineer, Systems Performance (iirc)
<nacc> (Systems = hypervisor)
<lotuspsychje> cool
<lotuspsychje> got time to irc from work lol?
<nacc> i've got two machines (since this one still has my ubuntu dev environment on it)
<nacc> i guess technically three, but my desktop is rarely on
<lotuspsychje> nice you gotta love IT job
<lotuspsychje> oerheks: qweb is back :p
<lotuspsychje> lets c if he gonna ask a smart question again
<tomreyn> looks like
<lotuspsychje> hehe
<lotuspsychje> he's been a few days, asking unrelated issues every other time
<tomreyn> measuring support quality for #ubuntu ... in progress.
<oerheks> doing homework.. or trivia
<leftyfb> nacc: who's doing the pm'ing?
<nacc> leftyfb: Howardz today
<nacc> whic his the same as Tardis from the other day, based upon the verbage
<nacc> *Tardit sorry
<oerheks> and scumi ..
<nacc> yeah, although i've not interacted with that user, iirc
<oerheks> Ai-bot, he knows who to avoid
<nacc> sad
<nacc> oh well, going back to fixing two segfaults in qemu :)
<hggdh> this is the price for allowing unregistered users :-) but this is OK
<leftyfb> and yet....
<oerheks> yes..
<oerheks> that curlyears.. who is it, i know it is a 2nd nickname of someone in ubuntu-oftopic :-D
<oerheks> he types perfectly helping others..
<leftyfb> how do you know it's the same person?
<oerheks> now he wants to pm :-D ..
<leftyfb> oh do tell
<oerheks> how to see all 8 cpu cores at full speed.. forkbomb?
<oerheks> one does not controll all 8 cores, AFAIK
<nacc> oerheks: in general?
<nacc> !info stress | oerheks
<ubot5> oerheks: stress (source: stress): tool to impose load on and stress test a computer system. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.4-2 (bionic), package size 17 kB, installed size 48 kB
<nacc> there is another tool that can do it, but i'm forgetting the name
<tomreyn> cpuburn?
<nacc> something like that, yeah
<nacc> you can also just start N infinite loops
<nacc> you might need N >> # of cores
<nacc> just because of optimizations in the kernel and shell
<oerheks> but this build in intel gpu, has something to do with that, i guess
<nacc> probably easiest to do with a small C program if you really don't want an external tool
<oerheks> those qwebirc-guys seem to be all the same, grinn
#ubuntu-discuss 2018-06-22
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<lordievader> Good morning
<ducasse> good morning
<lotuspsychje> hey lordievader
<lordievader> Hey lotuspsychje How are you doing?
<lotuspsychje> all good here lordievader
<lordievader> Good to hear
<lotuspsychje> hows your side lordievader
<ducasse> morning lordievader - all well, i hope?
<lordievader> Doing good here.
<lordievader> Currently without a homedir on my server 😋
<lordievader> It was a 'bit' overdimensioned.
<lotuspsychje> leech it empty :p
<lordievader> Unfortunately lvm doesn't support reducing of raid volumes -.-
<EriC^^> !ping
<ubot5> pong!
<EriC^^> morning all
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<ducasse> morning BluesKaj - how are you doing?
<BluesKaj> Hey ducasse , doing fine here, and you?
<ducasse> i'm good, just bought a new tv :)
<BluesKaj> ahh, what make and size ?
<BluesKaj> and are you connecting it up to your nice stereo ?
<BluesKaj> ducasse: ^
<ducasse> BluesKaj: it's a sony 46" - kdl-46w5500. getting it 2nd hand for a decent price, looks to be a fairly high-end model.
<ducasse> i only have the one optical input on the stereo, might use analog i guess
<ducasse> it has 4 hdmi inputs, which is nice - i only have 2 now and need at least one more
<BluesKaj> yeah Sonys are nice well designed TVs, has a reutation for high quality picture and sound
<ducasse> i checked a couple of reviews, it had pretty high scores for excellent picture and above average sound
<BluesKaj> er reputatation
<BluesKaj> oops can't spell this morning
<ducasse> or reputation :)
<BluesKaj> yeah i end up using the stereo mode on alot of programs these days ..think my ceneter channel speaker has deteriorated
<ducasse> either way it's better than what i have now, a low-end tv that is slowly dying. it's started randomly switching inputs and suddenly won't receive signals from the remote
<BluesKaj> right ..time for the boneyard :-)
<BluesKaj> looking for a match to my old Pardigm 5Semk3s which is the CC-300, i located one near Niagara Falls which is about 90 mins drive from Toronto where i'll be visiting next week
<ducasse> i'll be moving it to the bedroom to watch movies on the old rpi
<BluesKaj> ducasse:  which OS are you using on the rpi?
<ducasse> this tv is located just a couple of km from here, so a bit closer than that :)
<ducasse> i'm using xbian, quite happy with it
<BluesKaj> raspbian here
<ducasse> of the various kodi-centric distros i've tried, xbian suits me the best. nice to have access to full apt repos etc
<BluesKaj> right
<BluesKaj> wonder what the diff between xbian and raspbian is , sounds like xbian puts the emphasis on video etc
<ducasse> yes, it has some kodi-centric configuration screens etc
<BluesKaj> kodi works well on the raspbian OS here..dunno if it's worth the trouble of installing xbian
<ducasse> "if it ain't broken, don't fix it"
<ducasse> but if you have a spare sd card it might be worth a look
<BluesKaj> yeah, agreed ;-)
<BluesKaj> well, i put the / on a usb connected HDD so the sdcard is only used to boot the system
<BluesKaj> but i would still need another sd
<BluesKaj> just discoverd i need another hdmi cable , i've used them all up on my new receiver
 * BluesKaj heads over to amazon
<BluesKaj> gonna wait, just realized I won't be home when they deliver next week. The delivery services leave stuff by the front door and if I'm not home, then goodbye cable.
<ducasse> can't you pick one up on your trip?
<BluesKaj> just odered one thru the local electronics store online division using the store pickup option instead of home delivery
<BluesKaj> their online inventory is much larger than the store and the prices are much lower as well.
<ducasse> sounds good :)
<oerheks> EriC^^, :-D
<leftyfb> trolling in  .... 3
<EriC^^> hey oerheks :D
<oerheks> mint users .. "..if not, install ubuntu please, and you can do it." :-D
<leftyfb> nacc: it just amazes me the constant learning :)
<leftyfb> with linux that is
<nacc> keeps us all in jobs :)
<leftyfb> so today I'm pretty excited because I'm going to be pushing through a PR at my work that makes our robots site-agnostic. This is a huge milestone if it all works out well. Gonna make our lives WAY easier
<Bashing-om> leftyfb: Large feather in the cap too ?
<leftyfb> eh ... you would think so. But around here it's just par for the course. Actual engineers do way cooler things
<Bashing-om> dang !
<leftyfb> yeah, we got some top people here
<leftyfb> in this industry anyway
<Bashing-om> Good peeps to work with ,, is a nice thing :)
<nacc> i don't have the patience to deal with qwebirc today (on friday, esp.)
<nacc> oerheks: if you want to step in, feel free :)
<oerheks> :-)
<oerheks> something is not right, apt-cache policy virtualbox perhaps?
<nacc> oerheks: they still aren't using the multiverse package
<nacc> so i assume they downloaded something wrong
<oerheks> and steam, that did install, now virtualbox.,.
<oerheks> i think we end up with steam not installing in virtualbox :-D
<nacc> lol
#ubuntu-discuss 2018-06-23
<guiverc> tomreyn, i've re-installed many times & never wiped my $USER data  (something else, no format..) ... you don't want to go there?? (i've not installed 18.04 so maybe i'm out of date)
<tomreyn> guiverc: is there the no format option on the desktop installer?
<tomreyn> i just don't know, i guess i didnt have /home on / for a long time
<tomreyn> guiverc: so if you can guide, just do :)
<guiverc> looking for a ubuntu thumb-drive to start install & confirm it hasn't changed...
<guiverc> (anyway your choice (replacing kernel) is far safer as it doesn't mean ensuring you unclicked 'format' box on screen 17)  :)
<tomreyn> safer, maybe, easier, no.
<guiverc> found a 17.10 image; booting 'try ubu'..
<tomreyn> which ubuntu version did you have installed there?
<guiverc> i'm using 18.04, but the drive i found had 17.10 so am 'trying that' (won't install, just to get to selecting partitions to ensure format-box can still be unclicked.. note: I've never used it on encrypted partition so no idea if that makes a difference)
<tomreyn> oops, i mixed you up with the support seeking person in #ubuntu
<guiverc> no prob...  same topic anyway :)
<tomreyn> but oyu know how to recover from it. ;)
<tomreyn> i dont think they told us which ubuntu version they're running.
<tomreyn> or have been
<guiverc> yeah I'm pretty sure install (something else) & no-format is easily done (17.10 anyway)  - but i've never used it with encryption  - no they haven't said version!!!!
<guiverc> (not going further; not letting it write data to my drive! - its the same as i've used before...)
<tomreyn> looks like they either fell asleep or wiped the remaining bits of executable code off their storage anyways.
 * guiverc wants to do a smiley, but not sure it's appropriate..
<guiverc> tomreyn, another + of your choice - the OP learnt !  (re-installing wouldn't have taught anything beyond patience maybe)
<tomreyn> well, we dont yet know whether they succeeded, or broke it more.
<tomreyn> but they seem to as good at self recovery as they are at self destruction
<tomreyn> haven't seem someone this determined to find their own ways for a while, that's cool.
 * guiverc smiles (twice)
<guiverc> i took them as new to ubuntu, i had to look up telinit myself (I just use init)
<tomreyn> probably new to ubuntu but not unix / linux in general
<tomreyn> no need to look up telinit, it's history
<tomreyn> (although we can all learn from that)
<tomreyn> did the pope move to arizona recently?
<guiverc> pope move to arizona?  real life reference? or from main room? - i'm intrigued somewhat.
<tomreyn> somenoe going by this name changed this channel recently. you're probably ignoring channel joins/parts.
<tomreyn> their ip address points to arizona.
<tomreyn> and i'm off to bed, ttyl.
<guiverc> okay - yeah I don't see any joins/parts on this a couple of rooms..
<guiverc> night Tom
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<lotuspsychje> this look usefull for a !hotspot trigger? https://help.ubuntu.com/stable/ubuntu-help/net-wireless-adhoc.html
<lotuspsychje> alot of users call for it
<ducasse> good morning
<guiverc_d> main room & support for non-repo software is ~nil right - you point only?
<Nokaji> Hi folks - can I expect my 16.04 to be auto-upgraded soon?
<lotuspsychje> !ltsupgrade | Nokaji
<ubot5> Nokaji: Upgrades from 16.04 LTS will not be enabled until a few days after the 18.04.1 release expected in late July.
<lotuspsychje> Nokaji: support questions like that, fit in #ubuntu
<Nokaji> sorry back ...
<Nokaji> ubot5: I thought it already upgraded - didn't notice the delay
<ubot5> Nokaji: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Nokaji> thanke ye lotuspsychje :)
<Nokaji> hmh, ... not sure ubuntu can claim five yr support until April 2023 when it isn't out until May 2018 ... not that I intend to sue :)
<immu> hi...
<hans_> the ubuntu 18.04 server ISO grub bootmenu has a default timeout of 3 seconds, defaulting to "install ubuntu" ... that menu should not have a timeout at all
<hans_> (the 1 called "ubuntu-18.04-live-server-amd64.iso" )
<tomreyn> so why should it not have the timeout?
<hans_> (i mentioned it in #ubuntu , and they pointed me to this channel)
<hans_> tomreyn, hmm.. the only time you actually want to choose anything on that menu is when you want to run the ubuntu installer, a rather special and rare operation, when the installer menu has a default timeout, one might end up accidentally running the installer, by inserting the wrong usb stick, then look at the server screen a bit too late, and check "is it booting?" after the timeout has expired, then conclude "yup, it's booting",
<hans_> without realizing it's booting the ubuntu installer, not the installed system.. bleh
<BluesKaj> howdy folks
<tomreyn> hans_: well it's an installer iso, it boots the installer by default, makes sense to me.
<hans_> well, iirc, the "ubuntu-16.04.4-server-amd64.iso" doesn't have that timeout, and the windows iso doesn't have that timeout either
<tomreyn> the worst that can happen if you forgot to remove the dvd/cdrom/usb stick/virtual drive mounted iso is that you end up booting into the installer, but that's no immediate harm is it
<tomreyn> so ubuntu should be like windows, or should never change?
<tomreyn> maybe the 18.04 alternatve server installer better suits your needs
<hans_> no, windows actually gives you a "press (whatever) within 5 seconds to start windows installer" before timeouting to boot from harddrive, and 16.04 never timeouts, i prefer the 16.04 approach
<hans_> alternative installer? you mean the netinst installer?
<tomreyn> no i mean the alternative server installer, which the text on the page you download the live installer points to.
<tomreyn> no i mean the alternative server installer, which the text on the page you download the live installer *on* points to.
<tomreyn> this one is like the 16.04 installer. it may have the same boot menu behaviour, too.
<tomreyn> i'm definitely not a fan of the server live installer being the default in its current form, but the 3s timeout is the last thing i'd consider an issue.
<hans_> maybe this 1? http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/18.04/release/ubuntu-18.04-server-amd64.iso
<tomreyn> maybe, depends on what you're looking for, i guess
<hans_> that's what i found from looking for the "alternative installer"
<tomreyn> it's the alternative server installer for amd64
<blackflow> so the gist of the complaint is that someone might insert wrong usb stick, look at the screen too late and think it's booting from disk instead of the installer from USB?
<tomreyn> i didn't notice a 'complaint' there.
<blackflow> tomreyn: you didn't notice "a statement that something is wrong or NOT SATISFACTORY" (emphasis mine)?   https://dictionary.cambridge.org/dictionary/english/complaint
<tomreyn> blackflow: well, i guess you can interpret it both ways. either as a complaint, or an (entirely or partially creative, positive) attempt to spur a discussion. i could not tell which one it is.
<tomreyn> blackflow: so maybe you're right, but i'd prefer we try to not assume the worst. ;)
<tomreyn> blackflow: okay by now i'm inclined to consider hans_ a complainant, too
<blackflow> not sure if sarcasm.... because the complaint/suggestion is rather ridiculous. :)   "aww, the 60 second timeout is insufficient, I was talking at the phone and saw the screen too late"...    I mean, it's an installation disk. You insert it for the purpose of installation. if you remove the timeout, then all the vast majority of people using it for installation purposes would suddenly have a
<blackflow> complaint that, for an installation medium, it's sitting there waiting for something :)
<blackflow> I mean, IF... as it's presented.... usign the wrong stick by mistake and not looking at the screen, is the only suggested reason for timeout's inadequacy. :)
<tomreyn> i wasnt sarcastic there.
<tomreyn> i also pointed out that i don't consider the 3s timeout an issue.
<JimBuntu> lordy, ##linux is on fire... not a huge fire, but... still
<blackflow> JimBuntu: drama?
<JimBuntu> lol, yeah a bit and perhaps a troll. I'm not normally on Saturdays... I guess this is what it's like
<JimBuntu> #ubuntu is still top notch, I am happy for that :) blackflow
<hans_> blackflow, btw, it's a 3 seconds timeout (or 4?), not 60
<blackflow> hans_: yeah but you're missing the point. "look at the screen too late" could be easily 60 seconds.
<lotuspsychje> good evening to all
<oerheks> hey lotus :-)
<lotuspsychje> hey oerheks
<lotuspsychje> https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=GNOME-Glib-Low-RAM-App-Launch
<lotuspsychje> interesting
<tomreyn> maybe gnome3 will actually become usable in time for 18.04.1 then!
<lotuspsychje> lets hope tomreyn lets hope
<lotuspsychje> really need it for my unity customers
<lotuspsychje> memory patch and a systemd speedup would be nice
<tomreyn> i was also considering to switch to gnome3, but all i see /Z read about it makes me want to stay away from it.
<lotuspsychje> yeah right now its still a messy experience
<tomreyn> i'd like to upgrade systems to 18.04 soon, though, and the desktops will need to run *something* (mostly xfce for now, guess i'll need to stick to that, which is also not good, since gtk2 is essentially dead now).
<lotuspsychje> tweaked my whole system and not much difference due the gnome bottleneck
<lotuspsychje> tomreyn: we still have a lot of xfce ubuntu users out there
<tomreyn> well, it still works on 18.04, i guess, and will probably have another 3 years of support for the basic stuff.
<lotuspsychje> yeah
<hans_> lotuspsychje, i use "apt install --no-install-recommends lxde-core lxde-common lxdm xserver-xorg xserver-xorg-video-dummy lxterminal;" on some servers
<hans_> (well, not exactly like that, but very close)
<lotuspsychje> hans_: yeah but i need a vanilla ubuntu desktop for my customers
<lotuspsychje> the LTS to LTS way
 * hans_ 's favourite desktop is xubuntu
<lotuspsychje> lubuntu & xubuntu bit too under experience for them
<hans_> under experience ?
<lotuspsychje> well.. lets say not too much bling
<lotuspsychje> eye candy
<hans_> too... primitive/not-fancy? gotcha
 * hans_ has nothing to contribute to this discussion.
<lotuspsychje> hans_: i also dont want my customers to add icons themselfs from a menu lubuntu/xubuntu style
<tomreyn> i do like gnome3's design, it feels more modern to me than xubuntu, too.
<tomreyn> but the price is still too high
<lotuspsychje> tomreyn: yeah if overall performance is fixxed, would be nice indeed
<lotuspsychje> lets hope with ubuntu devs, gnome devs will wakeup a bit
<lotuspsychje> but then blackflow told me the other day they stuck somewhere
<tomreyn> gnome devs are stuck in an echo chamber, and have been for the past years ;)
<lotuspsychje> like the whole gnome system not built right or so?
<tomreyn> they just don't listen much to criticism.
<blackflow> lotuspsychje: hmmm?
<lotuspsychje> blackflow: cant recall how you said it, we discussed it right
<blackflow> don't remember what the context was
<lotuspsychje> unity users transition to gnome at .1
<tomreyn> in a way that's good, since they have a chance to be unique and actually come up with something new. but... some criticism is worth listening to.
<lotuspsychje> blackflow: i tryed to solve my systemd boot speed, as you trying to help, but gnome overall performance isnt much helping
<lotuspsychje> i also think the masses didnt install 18.04 yet
<lotuspsychje> but once xenial users will get the upgrade window...
<blackflow> hopefully the outrage will be such that Canonical reconsiders bringing back Unity to main
<blackflow> Unity was the best. Gnome but not gnome, if you know what I mean.
<lotuspsychje> yeah
<lotuspsychje> bbl
<oerheks> oh, is this qwertirc dude still trolling?
#ubuntu-discuss 2018-06-24
<tomreyn> this must be the night of prehistoric hardware
<leftyfb> those 2650's sucked
<leftyfb> I worked with a few hundred of them about 13 years ago
<tomreyn> they do even more now
<tomreyn> i bet this wasnt fun
<tomreyn> how about reviving your nightmares? https://www.ebay.com/itm/323298795813
<tomreyn> whats this thing below the display? https://i.ebayimg.com/images/g/uWYAAOSwz35bICSn/s-l1600.jpg
<tomreyn> jumpers?
<tomreyn> let's take a photo of this label, too, could be important for buyers https://i.ebayimg.com/images/g/vQMAAOSwBnZbH0Iu/s-l1600.jpg
<leftyfb> I think it's the LED connector for either the front panel cover and/or back cable management for when you "locate" a server using ipmi/idrac
<leftyfb> https://www.dropbox.com/s/flokujzbzsbaemb/2018-06-23%2022.45.27.jpg?dl=0
<leftyfb> I still have those 4 if I ever get bored
<tomreyn> oh right, it could well be locator leds
<tomreyn> the computer museum counts on your support!
<leftyfb> oh I used to have some doozies before I moved out of my apartment a couple years ago
<leftyfb> still had some MFM drives
<leftyfb> and a Compaq tower server, can't for the life of me remember the name of it. Think it had a 166Mhz Pentium. 8G SCSI RAID 5!
<leftyfb> It was running NT4
<leftyfb> it ran as a Adobe shockwave based game server for years
<leftyfb> I named it big bertha
<tomreyn> :)
<tomreyn> big swiss cheese might have bene more fitting
<tomreyn> lcukily securtiy was irrelevant back then
<leftyfb> HA!
<leftyfb> http://pics.leftyfb.com/main.php/d/106-2/bigbertha1.jpg
<leftyfb> there she is!
<tomreyn> lovely
<tomreyn> obvious similarities https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/d/dc/Dicke_Bertha.Big_Bertha.jpg
<leftyfb> http://pics.leftyfb.com/main.php/datacenter/Img_0062.jpg.html
<leftyfb> couple of the 2650's I used to manage
<tomreyn> reminds me of one of the robots in freedroid.
<tomreyn> are those dell racks?
<leftyfb> no, telco racks
<leftyfb> way easier to work with IMO. Back before ready-rails that is
<tomreyn> interesting. i never got to enter a data center until a couple years ago.
<tomreyn> so i know nothing but rails, and supercomputers.
<leftyfb> I spent 9 years working at the worlds largest shared hosting company. Built 95% of one datacenter and 100% of the other from the ground up and had to manage them basically 24/7
<leftyfb> the year before I left they finally hired 17 Jr admins to replace my position in the DC's. I was their manager.
<tomreyn> you did this all alone until then?
<leftyfb> for the most part, yes
<tomreyn> impressive.
<leftyfb> there was a whole team of Netops, but the rest of the team felt they were above doing hands-on work
<tomreyn> i guess you didnt get much sleep doring those years
<leftyfb> you have no idea
<tomreyn> that's correct.
<leftyfb> my gf (now wife) would actually bring a blanket at times to sleep in part of the DC that didn't have vented floor tiles
<tomreyn> hehehe
<leftyfb> she would come with me a lot of the time when I got paged so I wouldn't drive home alone half asleep
<leftyfb> it was fun for the first few years
<tomreyn> very loving
<leftyfb> when I started there it was 1 office of 25 people
<leftyfb> now they're global and owned like 30 or so brands of hosting companies
<leftyfb> when I left
<leftyfb> Hostgator, ipage, domain.com, bluehost, fatcow
<leftyfb> some of the bigger names
<tomreyn> so it was Hostgator initially?
<tomreyn> i dont know how old this brand is
<leftyfb> hostgator got bought out by the company I worked for ... they all still sell under the same name
<leftyfb> when I left there was maybe separate platforms
<leftyfb> hostgator and bluehost were on their own platforms
<leftyfb> not sure about now
<leftyfb> also not sure who else they own
<tomreyn> hostgator is owned by endurance intl, which used to be bizland
<leftyfb> yep
<leftyfb> that's who I worked for
<tomreyn> 83 brands now
<leftyfb> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Endurance_International_Group
<leftyfb> when I started they had just bought fatcow
<tomreyn> cool, nice to talk to someone who was involved this early in DC management
<leftyfb> I somewhat miss it
<leftyfb> I do it for fun now
<leftyfb> https://www.dropbox.com/s/i6jiwtyzitos0cr/2018-06-21%2019.18.42.jpg?dl=0
<leftyfb> sitting in the walk-in closet next to me
<tomreyn> you will have dispelled the bad parts of it by now ;)
<leftyfb> all on it's own circuit, got it's own dedicated mini-split AC and I got my whole-house generator ready to go at a moments notice
<tomreyn> hehe nice
<tomreyn> is that a raspi cluster?
<leftyfb> :)
<leftyfb> not really a cluster
<leftyfb> they each serve their own separate purposes
<leftyfb> but yeah, nice little rack I rigged up there
<tomreyn> i always thought of the US as being boring when it comes to history. but i guess i'd love to have a beer with you and talk history sometime. ;)
<tomreyn> << EU person
<leftyfb> https://www.dropbox.com/s/onmj2j9x3zfca4d/2018-03-17%2022.12.41.jpg?dl=0
<leftyfb> that's taken before being fully wired, but you get the idea
<leftyfb> all custom
<leftyfb> it was just a 1U shelf I flipped upside down
<leftyfb> and thanks for the compliment :)
<tomreyn> looks like a fun project
<leftyfb> still is .... woke up Thursday morning to find everything in it offline. The PS was just a couple amps short of supplying enough load. Luckily I just happen to have a PS big enough in a box ready to go
<tomreyn> :)
<leftyfb> that all said, gotta tend to the reason I don't have as much time for playing with this stuff anymore. Gotta go feed the 5 month old :)
<leftyfb> cya
<tomreyn> good luck there, let's hope it stays inside!
<tomreyn> ttyl
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<lotuspsychje> blackflow tomreyn https://blog.ubuntu.com/2018/06/20/report-from-the-gnome-software-design-sprint
<lotuspsychje> !info nessus bionic
<ubot5> Package nessus does not exist in bionic
<tsimonq2> q
<tsimonq2> whoops
<tsimonq2> o/
<lotuspsychje> hey tsimonq2
<tomreyn> lotuspsychje: googe morning. you're looking for openvas.
<tomreyn> *good
<lotuspsychje> yeah im poking around a bit
<lotuspsychje> !info pompem
<ubot5> pompem (source: pompem): Exploit and Vulnerability Finder. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.0-3 (bionic), package size 9 kB, installed size 50 kB
<lotuspsychje> the security pentest ubuntu wiki needs bit updating, 2011
<lotuspsychje> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingSecurityTools
<lotuspsychje> but openvas is on it tomreyn so +1
<tomreyn> it might be good to get wazuh into debian + ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> never heared of that one tomreyn
<lotuspsychje> firejail might also be adding on the list :p
<lotuspsychje> looks usefull tomreyn
<tomreyn> firejail may be, too. there's also the apparmor profile, but that's not getting close, i guess.
<lotuspsychje> tomreyn: you know lynis?
<tomreyn> yes
<lotuspsychje> i also like it
<tomreyn> kind of like tiger, but still developed
<lotuspsychje> !info tiger
<ubot5> tiger (source: tiger): Report system security vulnerabilities. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:3.2.4~rc1-1 (bionic), package size 427 kB, installed size 2460 kB
<lotuspsychje> neat!
<lotuspsychje> lemme try that one
<tomreyn> Initial release 	1994
<tomreyn> Stable release 	
<tomreyn> 3.2.3 / March 3, 2010; 8 years ago
<lotuspsychje> alot of sendmail stuff
<tomreyn> https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=894821
<ubot5> Debian bug 894821 in wnpp "RFP: snuffleupagus -- Security module for php7 - Killing bugclasses and virtual-patching the rest" [Wishlist,Open]
<tomreyn> could be nice if you have to run php
<lotuspsychje> Tiger UN*X security checking system
<lotuspsychje> curious for the results :p
<tomreyn> last release 8 years ago, so...mixed
<tomreyn> it has no concept of systemd, network-manager etc.
<lotuspsychje> bionics version has .4 bit newer?
<tomreyn> rc1
<lotuspsychje> yeah
<lotuspsychje> tomreyn: seems like stalling at 06:49> Performing system specific checks...
<lotuspsychje> or..alot of work
<lotuspsychje> aha
<lotuspsychje> Security report is in `/var/log/tiger/security.report.R00TBOOK.180624-06:47'
<ducasse> good morning
<lotuspsychje> !info r8168-dkms
<ubot5> r8168-dkms (source: r8168): dkms source for the r8168 network driver. In component universe, is extra. Version 8.045.08-2 (bionic), package size 92 kB, installed size 1195 kB
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<blackflow> it's incredible how gnome's compression tool has never really worked glitchless for many many years. now it's freezing entire gnome when drag'n'drop files from an archive to a dir in nautilus.....
<lotuspsychje> good afternoon to all
<BluesKaj> Hi lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> hey BluesKaj all ok on your side?
<BluesKaj> lotuspsychje, yes, fine here, how about you?
<lotuspsychje> BluesKaj: all good here tnx
 * BluesKaj nods, we're having cooler weather which is a welcome relief from the heat of the past week
<lotuspsychje> our week is gonna heat up
<lotuspsychje> 30c
<BluesKaj> yeah, the same here for later in the week
<lotuspsychje> bbq and cold dishes
<BluesKaj> yeah, I would , but I'm heading to Toronto for 3 days to visit family...maybe we"ll BBQ there, who knows :-)
<lotuspsychje> cool, bon voyage BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> thanks, lotuspsychje
#ubuntu-discuss 2020-06-15
<ducasse> good morning
<lordievader> Good morning
<Darzn> Hello I want use 20.04 with integrate graphics UHD630 (I5-9400), but without complete success.
<Darzn> Freeze on startup. I use 'nomodeset' for workaraund. But I understand it is not correct way.How and what to configure to get normal boot without nomodeset?
<Darzn> I try askubuntu, but without any help for now https://askubuntu.com/questions/1246794/20-04-desktop-intel-uhd-630-video-problems
<daftykins> have you read the topic in here?
<Bashing-om> UWN635 is on the streets: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue635 :D
#ubuntu-discuss 2020-06-16
<lotuspsychje> good morning
<sarnold> huhu lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> hoi sarnold :p
<ducasse> good morning
<mesaboogie> morning
<joelcrump> morning
<marcoagpinto> Heya
<marcoagpinto> The demon!!!!
<marcoagpinto> >:) <- Little Maro
<marcoagpinto> >:) <- Little Marco
<joelcrump> hello there marcoagpinto
<marcoagpinto> :))))))))
<marcoagpinto> I was coding in Unity
 * sarnold hides his pepsi
<marcoagpinto> :)
<marcoagpinto> "but Odin alone would choose the day they will enter Valhalla"
<marcoagpinto> :)
<marcoagpinto> Manowar!
<marcoagpinto> Metal rules!
#ubuntu-discuss 2020-06-17
<ducasse> good morning
<lordievader> Good morning
<mesaboogie> morning
<lotuspsychje> https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=Ubuntu-20.10-Restrict-dmesg
<asdfgh> hello
<asdfgh> are the softwares installed via the default software-tool of ubuntu 20.04 coming from SNAP?
<lotuspsychje> asdfgh: its the users choice nowadays to install from apt or snaps
<asdfgh> lotuspsychje, sure ok, but as i wrote i did not install it via snap
<asdfgh> just via the default ubuntu software tool
<asdfgh> are those packages coming from snap ?
<lotuspsychje> asdfgh: before you install the software, you can check at bottom: snap-store
<lotuspsychje> asdfgh: 20.04 uses the snap store by default, that does mean yes it holds also snaps by default too
<asdfgh> lotuspsychje, at bootm where exactly?
<asdfgh> i did not find snap-stopre
<asdfgh> or really? i thought we were moving forward to Flatpak
<asdfgh> so canonical is going to replace apt in the next relases?
<lotuspsychje> asdfgh: source: snapcraft.io
<asdfgh> interesting...yes but why this? i mean...we are moving to snap 100% in the next releases?
<asdfgh> i heard about flatpak too, because snap is ubuntu-centric
<asdfgh> no true?
<lotuspsychje> asdfgh: no decision yet like that for the future
<lotuspsychje> but the snaps are growing...
<asdfgh> lotuspsychje, ok so where i can exactly select snap store from the software tool
<lotuspsychje> asdfgh: ubuntu-software is the snap store on 20.04, it just colors orange like the old ubuntu software centre
<asdfgh> ooh ok
<lotuspsychje> asdfgh: df -h
<lotuspsychje> asdfgh: you see snap-store? under /dev/loop ?
<asdfgh> oh yes
<asdfgh> lotuspsychje, yes
<jnewsome> Hi, I'm working on a research project and am trying to compile the "glibc-source" package. Closest docs I could find are for compiling "source packages" but this seems to be a slightly different beast
<Ussat> Personally, I rip snap* out of every server install
<jnewsome> It's not a "source package" for glibc, but a regular package that happens to contain the glibc sources + patches
<Ussat> IMHO snaps that decide when to update themselvs outside of my controll have no place in an enterprise server
<jnewsome> it's not clear how to use the contents to configure + compile the glibc source in a way consistent with the system's glibc
<Ussat> and TBH if that gets to the point whee I cant, I wont use Ubuntu
<jnewsome> (I tried #ubuntu first; they suggested I try here)
<daftykins> strange since it sounds like a support query
<lotuspsychje> i suggested jnewsome he discuss here as we dont really support own compiles
<lotuspsychje> but oh well, ioria is already helping
<daftykins> oh i knew it was you ;)
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> its a real user this time daftykins :p
<lotuspsychje> Ussat: lxd was default snap on -server now right?
#ubuntu-discuss 2020-06-18
<ducasse> good morning
#ubuntu-discuss 2020-06-19
<lotuspsychje> good morning
<lotuspsychje> sarnold found Bug #1843982 and i can confirm the loginloop after recent updates on 20.04, we might get other users today
<lotuspsychje> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/accountsservice/+bug/1843982
<sarnold> lotuspsychje: was that a fresh boot?
<lotuspsychje> yes
<lotuspsychje> well
<lotuspsychje> fresh boot - doing updates - loginloop - hard reset -
<sarnold> interesting, account-service isn't in the phased updates list https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/phased-updates.html
<lotuspsychje> status installed gir1.2-accountsservice-1.0:amd64 0.6.55-0ubuntu12~20.04.1
<ducasse> good morning
<lotuspsychje> !borg | seven-eleven
<lotuspsychje> ubottu> borg is a fast backup tool with incremental backups: https://www.borgbackup.org/ (Ubuntu packages: borgbackup, borgbackup-doc, and borgmatic)
<seven-eleven> lotuspsychje, I think when you do backups to a borg repository you need an SSH key, does borg take care that the host can access only its own files and issue no commands on the borg repository server with its ssh key
<lotuspsychje> seven-eleven: didnt tested myself, i usually backup things manually
<asdfgh> hello, pardon one question about snap, i am seeing that every software i install has is mounted folder
<asdfgh> something like:
<asdfgh>  /dev/loop40      72M   72M       0 100% /snap/insomnia/69
<asdfgh> what about that? does the software work in chroot env?
<asdfgh> now the problem i have is that i have installed mysql-workbench and when i try to set the ssh key to connect to the server i get permission denied when i try to access to homedir/.ssh
<asdfgh> because the folder has the user permissions only
<lotuspsychje> dont crosspost into 2 ubuntu channels please asdfgh
<asdfgh> sorry lotuspsychje
<marcoagpinto> heya guys and girls
<marcoagpinto> the demon is back!
<joelcrump> hi marcoagpinto
<marcoagpinto> Hello
<marcoagpinto> I was trying to fix a Unity issue without success :(
<marcoagpinto> I opened a JPG as background for the main menu and then created a textmeshpro object, but it appears under the image :(
<marcoagpinto> I can't solve it
<daftykins> i bet there's a channel for it
<marcoagpinto> daftykins: I already asked in the discord channel
<marcoagpinto> no one was able to fix it
<marcoagpinto> but only one or two persons tried to help
<lotuspsychje> fix unity in discord channel?
<marcoagpinto> lotuspsychje: in the 3D course server
<marcoagpinto> :)
<marcoagpinto> the courses have a discord server
<marcoagpinto> it is not fixing Unity, is fixing the issue I am having
<marcoagpinto> I tried changing the layer number on the objects but it didn't work
<marcoagpinto> maybe it is a camera issue :( but it is so hard to use the camera object
<marcoagpinto> and the light
<oerheks> sarnold, now i am under attack..
<oerheks> what is this with these lonely people?
<sarnold> oerheks: good question... one of the oftc opers had a guy following him from channel to channel and bothering everybody for a few weeks.. I actually managed to get him to stop with a *long* conversation, where, indeed, sad and lonely felt like the cause..
<daftykins> :(
#ubuntu-discuss 2020-06-20
<lotuspsychje> good morning
<ducasse> good morning
<conr> curious if anybody uses macOS devices with ubuntu running nas, plex, torrents, vpn, etc.. do you prefer to screen share into it or actually have dedicated monitor for it?
<daftykins> what makes it a 'macOS device' if it's running 'buntu? :)
<daftykins> i keep my servers headless, no X - so only SSH for admin
<tomreyn> !crosspost
<tomreyn> ubot9: how's life?
<conr> sorry, a home network using with a ubuntu box in it for nas, plex, torrents, vpn and other devices using macos controlling it
<lotuspsychje> tomreyn: i tryed to ping pici about getting ubottu work again here, but no dice
<tomreyn> lotuspsychje: ah thanks, i was wondering, but actually i remembered that i read requests to bring back a factoid bot here. i just never know which is which.
<lotuspsychje> think there was ubot5 and ubot9 in here
<tomreyn> ah this sounds about right
<tomreyn> so ubot5 is gone, i guess
<tomreyn> well it'S still around, just not here
#ubuntu-discuss 2020-06-21
<lotuspsychje> good morning
<ducasse> good morning
